# New Korn signature 7 string for 2014?



## 27InchScale

So now that Head is back who thinks a new signature model is in the works? Any ideas on what you think it might be? What are your hopes? I think they might do a signature RGD, but i hope they revamp the K7!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT

This thread again?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If Head does get a new sig, it'll most likely be an RGD. Was of his favorite guitars was that 28'' - 30'' RGD baritone, and he seems to have a new RGD 7 string in the studio video that was posted a week ago.

Korn Enter the Studio for New Album - Video | Rolling Stone


----------



## ZXIIIT

He has a few LACS RGD 6 strings, he's said it many times he prefers 6s over 7s, don't see Ibanez removing the Apex line though, interesting.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing he's going back to 7's because, contrary to popular belief, Korn does make use of all 7 strings. 

Most likely if he gets a sig, it'll be under a separate name.


----------



## ZXIIIT

True, maybe return of the K-7.


----------



## Tesla

I reckon he'll get his own sig, probably with some religious name attached to it.


----------



## kgerbick7321

I wouldnt mind a modern re-vamped K-7. An RGD that isnt flat black would be pretty nice too htough


----------



## nerdywhale

On March 7, Munky tweeted about a 20th anniversary model in the works.


----------



## silent suicide

Whatever it is, I want it..
Love the k7 and Apex1, although the 2 and 100 are a bit dissapointing..
Revamp the k7 to make all the panties drop..


----------



## Metamurphic

Given Ibanez's recent release trends I would almost expect a premium range K7. Though speculation is fun, it's also quite useless.


----------



## AmbienT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Most likely if he gets a sig, it'll be under a separate name, oooorr they'll be under the same name like their previous sigs.



So it'll be under the same name, OR a different name?

You don't say


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

My editing skills, they are shit. Thought I deleted that.


----------



## 27InchScale

nerdywhale said:


> On March 7, Munky tweeted about a 20th anniversary model in the works.



I like this^


----------



## thrsher

baritone korn sig would be sick


----------



## JaeSwift

RGD 7 in Firespeak Blue satin. That is all


----------



## Anonymous

A baritone RGD with the Apex 1 finish would be awesome, with something hotter then the Blaze 7's. 

*cough* D-Activators *cough*.....


----------



## kamello

JaeSwift said:


> RGD 7 in Firespeak Blue satin. That is all




make it fixed and Im sold, hell, I don't even listen to Korn


----------



## 27InchScale

Premium K7 would be so disheartening, they need to revamp or bring back the k7 lineup


----------



## Klype

is an RGD 7 in Blade Gray too much to ask?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

argarfgbsping said:


> So now that Head is back who thinks a new signature model is in the works?


----------



## tommychains

I'm sure they will, no reason not to. Kinda falls under the classic "why not?" clause.

I'm actually seeing them on the 22nd with my girlfriend, I'm super stoked. I'lll keep an out to see if he's playing any prototypes for you guys. It's standing room only so I'll be sure to get there real early


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

kgerbick7321 said:


> I wouldnt mind a modern re-vamped K-7. An RGD that isnt flat black would be pretty nice too htough



Mahogany RGD with a u-bar trem? <3


----------



## kgerbick7321

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Mahogany RGD with a u-bar trem? <3


 
WE can all dream dude.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

K-7s are the one, the only guitar I've owned that I would never, ever sell.


----------



## skisgaar

Oh man, that LACS RGD he's got there looks sick enough as is!


----------



## HighGain510

Yep, I agree that an RGD with the same woods, appointments (pearloid binding FTW!) and finishes as the old K-7's would be WAY sexy!


----------



## Jinogalpa

kgerbick7321 said:


> WE can all dream dude.



maybe an untouchables double neck sig


----------



## Valnob

From Ibanez's Facebook. "Brian 'Head' Welch of Korn stopped by the Los Angeles Custom Shop recently to spec out some new gear"

Head at the LACS.


----------



## Musza

Nice, would like to see another Blade Grey Ibanez.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Mahogany RGD with a u-bar trem? <3



there isnt a person on earth this appeals to more than me


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

Seriously though, if he comes out with an extended scale RGD with a u-bar, no matter what other specs there are, I will sell organs for it. Even if it's hideous.


----------



## NorCal_Val

I dig my K7.
It'd be rad if they brought them back.
And yes, the pearloid binding is cool!!!


----------



## 27InchScale

Ahhhhh we need some official news to cut this tension!


----------



## 27InchScale

Can someone with photoshop abilities create a blade grey K7 RGD? Like photoshop the k7 neck and headstock on an rgd body then change the color of the body and pockups!


----------



## Jake

Geetarguy said:


> Can someone with photoshop abilities create a blade grey K7 RGD? Like photoshop the k7 neck and headstock on an rgd body then change the color of the body and pockups!







heres my 2 am attempt  blade grey is a hard color to match, sorry


----------



## aneurysm

717ctsjz said:


> heres my 2 am attempt  blade grey is a hard color to match, sorry



For God´s sake make them come with a FIXED BRIDGE and i´m all over it
Seriously, i don´t get the point with all those Trems....sure different strokes for different folks.
But it´s always funny when people buy them and never use them at all
Oh, and if it´s possible a blue one !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

aneurysm said:


> But it´s always funny when people buy them and never use them at all
> !



Floyd Rose-style bridges are comfy as fuck for palm muting.


----------



## BlindingLight7

Did that RGD have a 4+3 headstock? Or am I seeing things?


----------



## aneurysm

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Floyd Rose-style bridges are comfy as fuck for palm muting.



You´re right but you never ever can tune the f****** Guitar without loosing those screws and that turns me nuts!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thats why I keep my guitar in one tuning. It's better for the neck, anyway.


----------



## Triple7

BlindingLight7 said:


> Did that RGD have a 4+3 headstock? Or am I seeing things?



I think he had a tuner clipped to the headstock, I could be wrong though.


----------



## cronux

for me it would be great if they resemble or if they were kind of a "homage" to early KoRn days - i never really liked the K-7's


----------



## hand amputation

^^^ CLASSIC pics ^^^

Made my nostalgia twitch.


----------



## Bigfan

aneurysm said:


> But it´s always funny when people buy them and never use them at all
> Oh, and if it´s possible a blue one !



Why? I find double locking bridges to be comfier, and they generally hold tuning much better than non-locking bridges. If only more guitars came with the edge fx and edge 3 fx


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bigfan said:


> If only more guitars came with the edge fx and edge 3 fx


If Ibanez ever started selling the Edge FX, or if Floyd Rose ever made a fixed version (not that Speedloader BS), I'd be in heaven.


----------



## MikeH

cronux said:


> for me it would be great if they resemble or if they were kind of a "homage" to early KoRn days - i never really liked the K-7's



So, really, you just want them to do another UV reissue and slap Korn's name on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MikeH said:


> So, really, you just want them to do another UV reissue and slap Korn's name on it.



If this means bringing back the UV7PWH, then I can dig it.


----------



## aneurysm

no way folks, just leave it on the RGD design just with a nice body of mahagony, a fixed bridge and VOILA


----------



## anunnaki

Does anyone else dislike the K7 inlay or is it just me?


----------



## NorCal_Val

I like my K7.
Maybe not as much as my "silver dot", but the K7 plays
great and feels solid/gig worthy.


----------



## Korngod

I'll take a Brian Welch signature Premium level RGD7 w/U-Bar Baritone in his black with white splatter paint color.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I rather have a single inlay at the 12th fret than century old, plain dots.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic

As long as it's not as stupid as that Apex inlay on the Apex II, I'm okay with 12th fret inlays.

Unless they're ESP/LTD serials or crosses/skulls.

Okay, it turns out I'm pickier than I thought.


----------



## tommychains

WaffleTheEpic said:


> As long as it's not as stupid as that Apex inlay on the Apex II, I'm okay with 12th fret inlays.
> 
> Unless they're ESP/LTD serials or crosses/skulls.
> 
> Okay, it turns out I'm pickier than I thought.



I'm picky about artsy inlays too, has to be just right or I don't get it.


----------



## 27InchScale

Thats pretty pimp! If only u could photoshop the actual u bar and original trem on the RGD body with black or powder cosmo hardware, it would be complete and we could submit it to Ibanez!







717ctsjz said:


> heres my 2 am attempt  blade grey is a hard color to match, sorry


----------



## jwade

anunnaki said:


> Does anyone else dislike the K7 inlay or is it just me?



I know they're great guitars, but i couldn't imagine buying one because of the hideous inlay.


----------



## 27InchScale

How about a white k7? Anyone else gonna drool over that, can someone photoshop a white k7 with a maple neck possibly?


----------



## possumkiller

I would like to snag up an Apex 1 one of these days.


----------



## simonXsludge

Geetarguy said:


> can someone photoshop a white k7 with a maple neck possibly?


----------



## 77zark77

I vote for a APEX 114


----------



## 27InchScale

ALL WHITE K7!!!!!


----------



## tommychains

Hey, just wanted to add to the conversation

During both Love and Death and Korn's set, I saw head using an ibanez with a black paint job with red crackles in it, think desert wasteland.

Any ideas?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Rumour has it that there will be a Korn 9 string, called the K-9. To make sure it lives up to it's name, it will have so called "dogtooth inlays". I have not found any pictures yet but it's gonna look awesome fo sho. Munky and Head are still negotiating with Dimarzio for a 9 string dogear P90 in the neck position.

There will also be a limited edition Korn sig, the "Special K". It is a 7 string version of this:


----------



## JaeSwift

C'mon Ibanez, we know you're watching this thread


----------



## 27InchScale

JaeSwift said:


> C'mon Ibanez, we know you're watching this thread



I second this!!!!


----------



## Chris O

tommychains said:


> Hey, just wanted to add to the conversation
> 
> During both Love and Death and Korn's set, I saw head using an ibanez with a black paint job with red crackles in it, think desert wasteland.
> 
> Any ideas?



He's using a custom RGD 6'er.


----------



## Chris O

I'd be more than happy with a hard tail RGD like the one Head's touring with. Glad he's back!


----------



## jwade

Looks like he's a big fan of paint-splattered RGD7s. Can't see it selling as a sig though.


----------



## xCaptainx

that bottom black one sick!


----------



## vilk

So like, I know this is a dumb question maybe, and I've been wondering this since forever ago but I only registered recently so now I can finally ask:

There's no way KoRn can be THAT popular around here, but the K-7 seems to get a more than reasonable amount of praise. I'm sure it's not a bad guitar, but doesn't it bother you that it's a signature for the guitarist of Korn? Like, even if it is a BA guitar I'd feel a little goofy playing one just because I think Korn is pretty lame (yes this is just my opinion but for whatever reason I assume it's a relatively accepted one; I'm not trying to make anyone upset). Do you guys just really like Korn? Or is the guitar good enough that you don't care how sophomoric the music is?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

baron samedi said:


> Do you guys just really like Korn? Or is the guitar good enough that you don't care how sophomoric the music is?



Yes, there are people here that actually like Korn. I like Korn, but I'm not a fanatic about it. Not everyone shares your opinion.



ZOMB13 said:


> I rather have a single inlay at the 12th fret than *century old, plain dots*.



Like this opinion I don't agree with at all. 

And yes, from what I've seen, the Apex/K-series guitars are supposed to be really good instruments, and are also one of the few RG's that have a body made of something besides basswood.


----------



## Toxin

am i the only one who sees Head lacs's lower horn a bit shorter and beefier than the usual rgd?


----------



## Alex_IBZ

Toxin said:


> am i the only one who sees Head lacs's lower horn a bit shorter and beefier than the usual rgd?



I agree! And this way it resembles the body of an EBMM JP.


----------



## tommychains

jwade said:


> Looks like he's a big fan of paint-splattered RGD7s. Can't see it selling as a sig though.



yep, there's the red one i was talking about.


----------



## JaeSwift

baron samedi said:


> So like, I know this is a dumb question maybe, and I've been wondering this since forever ago but I only registered recently so now I can finally ask:
> 
> There's no way KoRn can be THAT popular around here, but the K-7 seems to get a more than reasonable amount of praise. I'm sure it's not a bad guitar, but doesn't it bother you that it's a signature for the guitarist of Korn? Like, even if it is a BA guitar I'd feel a little goofy playing one just because I think Korn is pretty lame (yes this is just my opinion but for whatever reason I assume it's a relatively accepted one; I'm not trying to make anyone upset). Do you guys just really like Korn? Or is the guitar good enough that you don't care how sophomoric the music is?



I think that, regardless of which way you look at it, without KoRn, 7 strings would never have reached mass popularity in the beginning. Even if you don't like their music you have to at least give them respect for that, which is why it never bothered me to have ''K-7'' on my fretboard back when I had one in FSB.

They're too much of a ''love to hate'' band these days IMO.


----------



## 27InchScale

JaeSwift said:


> I think that, regardless of which way you look at it, without KoRn, 7 strings would never have reached mass popularity in the beginning. Even if you don't like their music you have to at least give them respect for that, which is why it never bothered me to have ''K-7'' on my fretboard back when I had one in FSB.
> 
> They're too much of a ''love to hate'' band these days IMO.




I would say my K7 is on the same level if not better than my UV7PWH. But the mahogany is more to my taste tho. But they are of the same quality, fit and finish. The uv has my k7 on the neck tho, cant beat that thin, fast neck! I have always liked korn, up to take a look in the mirror. But the guitar is perfect for all kinds of metal, and has been prooven to last and perform. Isnt that what we all want out of our instruments?


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I would love another korn sig aimed more towards head. I love my k-7 and I already know I'd be one of the first to get the new one haha.


----------



## 27InchScale

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I would love another korn sig aimed more towards head. I love my k-7 and I already know I'd be one of the first to get the new one haha.



Me too! I would sell alot of stuff to buy a HeaD sig!


----------



## Heavy Ed

baron samedi said:


> So like, I know this is a dumb question maybe, and I've been wondering this since forever ago but I only registered recently so now I can finally ask:
> 
> There's no way KoRn can be THAT popular around here, but the K-7 seems to get a more than reasonable amount of praise. I'm sure it's not a bad guitar, but doesn't it bother you that it's a signature for the guitarist of Korn? Like, even if it is a BA guitar I'd feel a little goofy playing one just because I think Korn is pretty lame (yes this is just my opinion but for whatever reason I assume it's a relatively accepted one; I'm not trying to make anyone upset). Do you guys just really like Korn? Or is the guitar good enough that you don't care how sophomoric the music is?



Whether you like KoRn or not you can't deny they were very popular. I'm also willing to bet more than a few people here were starting to play guitar when KoRn were at the height of their popularity. Regardless of what you think of the artist, Sig models are some of the best guitars Ibanez produce. I've never been a fan of KoRn, don't own any of their albums but I do own a K-7 and its one of my 3 best guitars along with my 2 UVs (also sig models). I wasn't fond of the K-7 on the fretboard but got over quickly after playing the guitar. The MTM1 (Mick Thompson sig) has that ugly ass SEVEN on the fretboard but I won't hesitate to pick one up if I get the chance.


----------



## Chi

People still hate on bands? Oh well. Sure, that's coming from uber Korn fan, might look like I'm defending them and whatever, but seriously, either you listen to them or you don't - it's that simple.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

And you all laughed when I started this same thread a while back...


Honestly would love another RGD 7 on the market. Here's hoping for no gaudy inlays...


----------



## 27InchScale

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I would love another korn sig aimed more towards head. I love my k-7 and I already know I'd be one of the first to get the new one haha.





SoItGoesRVA said:


> And you all laughed when I started this same thread a while back...
> 
> 
> Honestly would love another RGD 7 on the market. Here's hoping for no gaudy inlays...



I didnt kno u already had a thread on this, my bad just trying to see what everyones thoughts are on this. Kinda surprised with all the controversy on this subject. I personally like the inlay, but korn is the reason I started playing ibby 7s in the first place tho.lol i wouldnt change my K7BG at all, stock is perfect for my needs and taste. Now thats not to say if they released a new sig wo the inlay, i would love that.


----------



## SoItGoesRVA

Geetarguy said:


> I didnt kno u already had a thread on this, my bad just trying to see what everyones thoughts are on this.



No worries, the thread got locked because I was speculating (it's true ).

But it's cool for everyone else to do.


----------



## jwade

tommychains said:


> yep, there's the red one i was talking about.


you talked about a 'desert wasteland' cracked finish. that's not a vaguely accurate description. it just looks like blood splattered on an rgd.


----------



## tommychains

jwade said:


> you talked about a 'desert wasteland' cracked finish. that's not a vaguely accurate description. it just looks like blood splattered on an rgd.



Sorry, upon really looking at it I guess I may have described it wrong. I was right in front of Munky during korns's set, but I saw head up close during love and death's set. I guess with all the lights, my eyes weren't 100%. My apologies


----------



## Triple7

Korn is definitely the reason I started playing 7-strings, and Ibanez for that matter. I remember getting my first 7, an RG7420 that I still own, and playing riffs from the first two albums all day. 

I personally love the K7 inlay. A firespeak blue K7 is a guitar I hope to someday own. I'm not a trem player, but I'd make an exception for that guitar. 

I'd love to see a new Head sig. I really dug Munky's last one as well, that sexy sunburst model.


----------



## jwade

tommychains said:


> Sorry, upon really looking at it I guess I may have described it wrong. I was right in front of Munky during korns's set, but I saw head up close during love and death's set. I guess with *being really lit*, my eyes weren't 100%. My apologies



fixed 

your idea would be killer though, all crackled and shit. kind of a new take on that weird biker leather finish from the Apex.


----------



## Matt_D_

watching the rock am ring video, head's using a LACS RGD with a hipshot bridge.....


----------



## GiantBaba

Chi said:


> People still hate on bands? Oh well. Sure, that's coming from uber Korn fan, might look like I'm defending them and whatever, but seriously, either you listen to them or you don't - it's that simple.



There will always be teenagers, and grown people with the mentality of teenagers.


----------



## MetalHeadMat

I figure I'll throw my 2 cents in there... I think they'll either make a Premium K7 remake, and either give or not give Brian his own high end sig. 



JaeSwift said:


> RGD 7 in Firespeak Blue satin. That is all



Well I'm going to wake up sticky now.


----------



## 27InchScale

Hope this happens before next year


----------



## jwade

I find it interesting that Brian is playing fixed bridge RGD7s. Didn't both he and James normally have trems?


----------



## SkullCrusher

When I saw korn at download, head had an RGD body with 25.5 scale neck, it had a hipshot chrome bridge. In like a black with red spider web finish


----------



## Esp Griffyn

baron samedi said:


> So like, I know this is a dumb question maybe, and I've been wondering this since forever ago but I only registered recently so now I can finally ask:
> 
> There's no way KoRn can be THAT popular around here, but the K-7 seems to get a more than reasonable amount of praise. I'm sure it's not a bad guitar, but doesn't it bother you that it's a signature for the guitarist of Korn? Like, even if it is a BA guitar I'd feel a little goofy playing one just because I think Korn is pretty lame (yes this is just my opinion but for whatever reason I assume it's a relatively accepted one; I'm not trying to make anyone upset). Do you guys just really like Korn? Or is the guitar good enough that you don't care how sophomoric the music is?



Regardless of whether you like Korn or not, take a look at the K-7 for what it is. A mahogany bodied 7 string, crafted in Japan Prestige model, with a unique and widely regarded as stellar neck profile, a unique bridge that had not been seen on any Ibanez before it and two drool-worthy finishes. 

Some people like me, aren't bothered by the inlay, I don't even really see it anymore when I play mine, and those that are bothered either miss out on what is arguably the best production 7 string model that Ibanez have ever produced, or they play it and realise how stupid it is to write a guitar off because a 2"x2" piece of inlay.


----------



## 27InchScale

Would love to see a new HEAD sig model!


----------



## Forkface

^ GODDAMN it every time I see this thread come up again I foolishly expect official news.
oh, silly me...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Geetarguy said:


> Would love to see a new HEAD sig model!



Yes we get it. You made the thread. We know.


----------



## 7stringDemon

^


----------



## Tesla

Interestingly, Head posted a couple of teaser videos for their new videoon his Instagram. Shows him using an Apex 1.


----------



## FredRipper

Whatever is in the works, Im really looking forward to it.
Just got my BG K7 so I can enjoy that while waiting .

Also you don't have to be a Korn fan to enjoy this guitar.
It just is an awesome guitar.

Personally, I liked Head's old Grey burst Ibanez


----------



## shawnperolis

I'm not a Korn fan, really... But another Ibanez Signature 7 string is nothing to complain about!


----------



## 27InchScale

I keep hoping for some real news of one in the works!


----------



## Pikka Bird

Geetarguy said:


> I keep hoping for some real news of one in the works!



^Okay...?


----------



## Pikka Bird

[edit]

...oops. Accidental +1 postcound e-penix I guess.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Geetarguy said:


> I keep hoping for some real news of one in the works!


----------



## shikamaru

I would love a revival of the K7 too. To me the Jem 7V7 is a beautiful guitar but probably too bling bling for my taste, and the colorscheme of the APEX 100 is more that of a stratocaster.

The RGD is really classy and its longer scale length would complement the signature range of ibanez very well. A metallic gray finish + a low-pro with U-bar on top of that would be killer !


----------



## Triple-J

So......there's a Korn feature in this month's Total Guitar and Head & Munky confirmed that there will be a new Ibanez Korn signature next year which is going to be based on Head's black RGD with the white paint splatter which has a 26'5 scale, Fender style titanium bridge (not the gibraltar standard) and Dimarzio Paf's.

Head didn't make it clear as to whether the production model will have the same titanium bridge he uses or what finishes will be available but he did say that him & Munky aren't keen on branding it or giving a inlay cause they want it to be an affordable guitar for all 7 stringers not just Korn fans so I suspect it will have a similar price tag to the green Apex.


----------



## Korngod

Triple-J said:


> So......there's a Korn feature in this month's Total Guitar and Head & Munky confirmed that there will be a new Ibanez Korn signature next year which is going to be based on Head's black RGD with the white paint splatter which has a 26'5 scale, Fender style titanium bridge (not the gibraltar standard) and Dimarzio Paf's.
> 
> Head didn't make it clear as to whether the production model will have the same titanium bridge he uses or what finishes will be available but he did say that him & Munky aren't keen on branding it or giving a inlay cause they want it to be an affordable guitar for all 7 stringers not just Korn fans so I suspect it will have a similar price tag to the green Apex.



Hell yeah!!  It seems like all you have to do is watch the Korn boys for a while and see what customs they play the most frequently to find out which ones turn into the signatures... the Apex 2 being an exception.


----------



## Chris O

Very cool - hope it happens! I'm going to see Love & Death and Korn on Wednesday!


----------



## ZXIIIT

That's awesome!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

it will be mine!!


----------



## Chris O

Love the plain fretboard.


----------



## Forkface

omg at last some legit news. Everybody thank triple j


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

When he said "Fender-style" bridge, I was hoping for a 7-string non-locking trem. My dreams were crushed. 

Oh well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Damn you doublepost.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Please get rid of the splatter paint


----------



## themike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> When he said "Fender-style" bridge, I was hoping for a 7-string non-locking trem. My dreams were crushed.
> 
> Oh well.


 
Something tells me he may be sending the bridge back to Ibanez for a swap or modification. Watch the video and you'll see what I'm talking about haha


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

themike said:


> *video*



"[...] we have over a hundred songs [...]"

And they all sound the same 

No offense, it's just a joke. To each his own.


----------



## Valnob

Funny, I just finished read the latest Guitar Part (French magazine) and there is a big interview of Head and Munky and they talk about their next sig.

It's in french, so i'll translate the part in english  

#Ibanez made you some new custom RGDs for this tour.

head: My a model is a baritone style 7 string (the pic is the black rgd with the white dots on the body), with a smaller neck. I started to play with a 6 string baritone, then I asked the LACS if they could make me the same in 7 string. *
And i'll give you a scoop: During the next Namm in january 2014, we will unveil each of us a new sig model to celebrate the 20 years of our first album "KoRn". We could say I came back in the band a the right time (laugh). We have our seperate models, because we don't especially like the same things on a guitar...

#How will your guitars be ? what pickups will you put in it ?

Head: Munky knows much more than me (about guitars). I never remember the details, but i will tell you how it is, I've got everything in a email (*turn on his smartphone to find the email*)

Munky: I have passive DiMarzio Blaze, i've never liked active pickups. I like analog effects and to have a warm guitar tone.

Head: are you ready ? On the RGD 7 Prestige, I have: a 24 frets 3-piece maple neck with a rosewood fretboard, the body is Basswood, with DiMarzio PAF 7.

Munky: And our guitars are equiped with a fixed titanium bridge. We used them a lot for recording, but for overdubs, I used a lot of vintage gear: telecaster, strat, les paul, hollowbodies...

That's it for the part on the sig.
Now, pics of the magazine !
(the part of the interview i translated, is in the last pic, the questions are in the bottom of the middle column and at the top of the of the right column).


----------



## Chris O

YJGB said:


> Please get rid of the splatter paint



They have plenty boring flat-black guitars to suit your needs...


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Chris O said:


> They have plenty boring flat-black guitars to suit your needs...



I'd rather have a fancy solid colour than the splatter, but to each their own of course.


----------



## Decipher

Sweet! Something to look forward to for NAMM 2014. I really like the splatter paint job, the red more so than the white. The only thing I'm not sold on is the 'Fender' style bridge, but I may just need to actually play it to see.


----------



## nerdywhale

Valnob said:


> Munky: All our guitars are equiped with a fixed titanium bridge...


So both new sig models will have fixed bridges...?


----------



## shikamaru

oh well, I would have hoped at least one of them had a trem&#8230;


----------



## Valnob

nerdywhale said:


> So both new sig models will have fixed bridges...?



I guess. Maybe it will be a fixed edge and not a fender style one.


----------



## Chris O

I'm guessing NOT a "Fiender-style" one. 

I guess I am hoping that they'll fall into the Premium price range though. Since KoRn seems to be cashing in everywhere they can right now, it would make sense. We'll see I guess. That said, I'm sure I'll grab one or the other...or BOTH... I still "need" the Apex 2 and 100 though.


----------



## Toxin

> head: My a model is a baritone style 7 string with a smaller neck.


wat? baritone with smaller neck? maybe narrower neck? i ain't get it






judging by the distance between pickups, it's not 26.5"((


----------



## Valnob

Toxin said:


> wat? baritone with smaller neck? maybe narrower neck? i ain't get it



Okay, let me re translate the phrase with a better english ! (sorry)

<<My model is a sort of baritone 7 string, with a shorter neck>>

I translated the text yesterday, in a few minutes, I didn't pay enough attention, but here I gave you the exact translation (i promise !)


----------



## Pikka Bird

A longer shorter guitar?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Pikka Bird said:


> A longer shorter guitar?



He probably means the RGD (the current main baritone) but with a 25,5" scale length.


----------



## zimbloth

It will not likely be a baritone, they've never used those and in their A tuning its not that needed. Head used a baritone with Love and Death because they tune to Drop Ab, a tuning which sometimes can be difficult to intonate on a 25.5".


----------



## simonXsludge

Not a Korn fan at all, but looking forward to these!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he means the 26.5'' scale of the RGD, which compared to other baritones, is short.


----------



## ZXIIIT

From the looks of it, Head's will be a RGD 26.5" and Munky's will be 25.5".

I wonder if the RG7 Munky is playing now is his 2014 prototype?

"Fender style bridge" is the same style as the one found in the original RG7x21 models.


----------



## Chris O

Saw Korn tonight. Munky was playing a flat black RG with an aluminum pick guard, hum - single, non trem, blank fretboard. Cool looking. 

Brian played both the RGDs. WICKED tone. GREAT show. Had a ball. The new stuff sounded terrific.


----------



## Chris O

ZOMB13 said:


> "Fender style bridge" is the same style as the one found in the original RG7x21 models.



Gotcha! 

I was a bit far away to see exactly what it was, but I'm 95% sure it wasn't a trem. 

Other than that one, Munk played that beat-to-pieces black thing - is it a Universe?- and he played the Apex 100 for a couple songs too. The Apex was the best looking from a stage presence standpoint. 

It was a toss-up on Brian's guitars - I liked both.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Chris O said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> I was a bit far away to see exactly what it was, but I'm 95% sure it wasn't a trem.
> 
> Other than that one, Munk played that beat-to-pieces black thing - is it a Universe?- and he played the Apex 100 for a couple songs too. The Apex was the best looking from a stage presence standpoint.
> 
> It was a toss-up on Brian's guitars - I liked both.



He's been playing this, LACS RG7





Maybe a throwback to the early KoRn years?

Want to see that other RG7 Munky is playing


----------



## Forkface

business-wise, It would be pretty smart to release one with 25.5 and the other as 26.5, that way they'll cover most of the ground in terms of the 7 string market.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I've been wanting a fixed bridge rgd, but also been wanting to wait on a new korn signature... Looks like I'll get both wants in one!!


----------



## Chris O

ZOMB13 said:


> He's been playing this, LACS RG7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a throwback to the early KoRn years?
> 
> Want to see that other RG7 Munky is playing



He played that one the majority of the night. The other hum/single flat-black RG w/pickguard was definitely a new one.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Valnob said:


>



Anybody else notice how Munky changed to a blaze on his original K-7? Just goes to show the sound progression he and Korn have gone through over the years. Even Head has switched to basswood guitars. So a basswood signature would be badass.


----------



## ZXIIIT

WhoThenNow7 said:


> Anybody else notice how Munky changed to a blaze on his original K-7? Just goes to show the sound progression he and Korn have gone through over the years. Even Head has switched to basswood guitars. So a basswood signature would be badass.



Probably wanted the UV7PWH sound again, like they had in their early years.


----------



## Chris O

Munky has been using the Blaze for a LONG time. I'm not sure he ever was a long-time PAF guy. I think that was more Ibanez cost-cutting - but I have no reason or proof for that beyond my own observations. That said, I prefer the PAF. I like mid-output -- keeps the mud down. 

I'll take the PAF.


----------



## tommychains

Chris O said:


> Saw Korn tonight. Munky was playing a flat black RG with an aluminum pick guard, hum - single, non trem, blank fretboard. Cool looking.
> 
> Brian played both the RGDs. WICKED tone. GREAT show. Had a ball. The new stuff sounded terrific.



Dude I was there! Me and my girl were in front of munky the whole time! Where were you? 

When I saw that guitar for the first time, I lost it. That thing looked beastly, and I could definitely see Ibanez putting it out in his signature line in 2014. If that's the case, I may hold off on buying a used K7. Totally has the old GAS acting up! 

As for Head, I'm not too sure what they would do for his signature model. When he was on stage with Love and death, he wasn't using anything different then when I met him back in May at the Wellmont Theatre. Even during Korn's set, still the same gear. Only time will tell...

P.S. In the years since Head left, Munky uses a completely different guitar nowadays. Back in the 90's they often used very similar and sometimes the same models.


----------



## zimbloth

WhoThenNow7 said:


> Anybody else notice how Munky changed to a blaze on his original K-7? Just goes to show the sound progression he and Korn have gone through over the years. Even Head has switched to basswood guitars. So a basswood signature would be badass.




Most of Munkys guitars are made of alder or mahogany, not basswood. Same with Head. I think his RGD is basswood because its how it normally comes and he probably doesnt care enough to specify otherwise. I personally hope their signature models continue to be not basswood. As the owner of the Apex100 I can say that is the best sounding Korn related guitar I've ever heard, though the mahogany K7s were nice also. Nothing wrong with basswood, but the market is flooded with basswood 7s as is.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

zimbloth said:


> Most of Munkys guitars are made of alder or mahogany, not basswood. Same with Head. I think his RGD is basswood because its how it normally comes and he probably doesnt care enough to specify otherwise. I personally hope their signature models continue to be not basswood. As the owner of the Apex100 I can say that is the best sounding Korn related guitar I've ever heard, though the mahogany K7s were nice also. Nothing wrong with basswood, but the market is flooded with basswood 7s as is.



Very true.. if by any chance it was a mahogany rgd, I wonder how that would pan out. And also, we always talk about what guitars head is using now, but does anyone know what pickups he's using now?


----------



## Chris O

I'd love another mahogany/PAF7 axe. Perfect for high gain amps.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Over at Kornrow there's an article from total guitar on the new Korn sig, looks like it will be the RGD but not baritone scale, with PAF's


----------



## jeleopard

Bigredjm15 said:


> Over at Kornrow there's an article from total guitar on the new Korn sig, looks like it will be the RGD but not baritone scale, with PAF's



More than okay with this.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Interesting, the RGD7 used in studio is 26.5", but the signature model is 25.5"






Head likes Tone knobs now.

Still no pics/news about Munky's model.


----------



## Floppystrings

Are you sure it isn't two volumes? For toggling on and off?

I like that guitar. Splatter finishes are awesome. It is pretty tasteful honestly, Korn has taste in guitars these days haha.


----------



## Toxin

like those bigger neck sidemarkers


----------



## simonXsludge

I think when Head said "it's like a baritone but with shorter scale", he actually meant the 26.5" scale of the RGD, since an actual baritone scale starts at 27". Unless he said he is gonna get a 25.5"...?!


----------



## Tesla

That is a beautiful guitar! Hopefully it won't come with a ludicrous price tag.


----------



## possumkiller

Its amazing how much they both look like captain Jack Sparrow.


----------



## jeleopard

shitsøn;3763435 said:


> I think when Head said "it's like a baritone but with shorter scale", he actually meant the 26.5" scale of the RGD, since an actual baritone scale starts at 27". Unless he said he is gonna get a 25.5"...?!



I'm almost certain that he means 25.5". I still consider 26.5" Baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If he means a 25.5'' scale, then why doesn't he just say "regular scale?" 

Usually when a lot of people think "baritone", they mean 27''+, and his baritones for L&D were possibly 28'' - 30''.


----------



## jeleopard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If he means a 25.5'' scale, then why doesn't he just say "regular scale?"
> 
> Usually when a lot of people think "baritone", they mean 27''+, and his baritones for L&D were possibly 28'' - 30''.



If it's 26.5", why doesn't he say normal RGD scale


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Good point, but I still think it would be silly to consider a 25.5'' scale a "short scale baritone." I guess we'll wait and see within the few months if we see a release then.


----------



## Chris O

possumkiller said:


> Its amazing how much they both look like captain Jack Sparrow.



...or vice-versa. 

Their hair is real.


----------



## Chris O

jeleopard said:


> If it's 26.5", why doesn't he say normal RGD scale



Head just doesn't seem to come off as a big gear nut to me. Might be part of it?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol

You know, Id be all over a RGD body with 25.5 neck on it...


----------



## jeleopard

ZeroS1gnol said:


> You know, Id be all over a RGD body with 25.5 neck on it...



I'd work the corners.

No lie.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Does anybody have the link the kornrow article about the guitar? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Maggai

I want this beat up old universe Head used in the old days, can't find a good pic of it. This he uses it in the Blind music video.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Head removed the tone knob now.





Munky's alternate, hardtail Apex100 (B tuning)


----------



## Forkface

ZOMB13 said:


> Head removed the tone knob now.


holy shit that is a seriously fvcking badass picture


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

That blue Apex looks really nice.


----------



## Chris O

Bloody_Inferno said:


> That blue Apex looks really nice.



Pretty sure it's black - I think that's just a light reflection. That was the one I saw him playing the other night.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Chris O said:


> Pretty sure it's black - I think that's just a light reflection. That was the one I saw him playing the other night.


 
Just noticed. I like it either way. 

EDIT: Just also noticed it's got non locking nuts. Hard Tail?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just noticed. I like it either way.
> 
> EDIT: Just also noticed it's got non locking nuts. Hard Tail?



yup, very minimalistic hardtail bridge.


----------



## Bill Stickers

I'd imagine if Head does do a new signature with Ibanez it'll be his preference plus some stuff Ibanez knows will sell. So it probably will be a RGD with DiMarzios.
I'd reckon though it'll be end up a bit different than the one he's been using frequently of late. My reasoning would be that at first glance it just kinda looks like a regular RGD with paint splattered on it. I think it'll be made to fit in with the current Apex line in some way or vice versa. At the least with a few extra features to make it stand out as a proper signature model. I like the splatter though I think it needs to *pop* a bit more to really make it stand out from a regular matte black RGD

Regardless of wild speculation it's gonna be an RGD, it has to be because that's what we've seen him playing.


----------



## Bill Stickers

ZOMB13 said:


> Head removed the tone knob now.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXPKfamTjgg&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'm wondering if he switched bridge saddles after slicing himself on the Fender style bent steel ones he has in this video....


----------



## jwade

The saddles in the 'tour practice' video were definitely those big fender-style almost bass saddles, in the video/photo sets from Family Values, he's pretty clearly got the good old saddles that were on the 7621. Stoked.


----------



## Vhyle

I know we're seven pages in on this thread, but I would LOVE to see a refreshed K7. Seriously. I gassed so fkn hard for one of those when I was a young buck, but I never owned one. Seeing a new one would probably send me over the edge.


----------



## 27InchScale

Vhyle said:


> I know we're seven pages in on this thread, but I would LOVE to see a refreshed K7. Seriously. I gassed so fkn hard for one of those when I was a young buck, but I never owned one. Seeing a new one would probably send me over the edge.



i totally second ^


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

I wonder Head is allowed to have a 7-string sig.


----------



## jeleopard

DaddleCecapitation said:


> I wonder Head is allowed to have a 7-string sig.



....... Why wouldn't he be?????

And it's confirmed by himself... so........


----------



## Chris O

DaddleCecapitation said:


> I wonder Head is allowed to have a 7-string sig.



"Allowed"?? 

You earn them.


----------



## simonXsludge

It's not like he didn't already have one before...


----------



## ZXIIIT

Munky's current "Universe throwback" guitar has an old school neck joint, maybe that will be on his new signature?


----------



## toiletstand

is that a new guitar? i thought it was his old universe thats fallen apart and been put back together a few dozen times haha


----------



## Dawn of the Shred

I bet head just get a sig. Since munkey Has two and His 1st one.


----------



## ZXIIIT

toiletstand said:


> is that a new guitar? i thought it was his old universe thats fallen apart and been put back together a few dozen times haha



From the looks of it, it could be, but with a new neck? or it could be a LACS in the style of the old Universe guitars.

Both Head & Munky have said to be getting new signatures, Munky tweeted about his way before Head re-joined.


----------



## Valnob

arkansasmatt said:


> I bet head just get a sig. Since munkey Has two and His 1st one.





ZOMB13 said:


> Both Head & Munky have said to be getting new signatures, Munky tweeted about his way before Head re-joined.



And they said it on the interview I translated on page 5


----------



## Ammusa

I can't wait! I had the Apex 100, and it's the only axe I deeply regred of selling it. First I was affraid they would relaunch the K7, but as I read the interview, I think it's not going to be it. Never liked the inlay...


----------



## toiletstand

it did look a bit different at the show on saturday. the headstock had like polkadots or something? I cant really tell.

But i definitely wouldnt mind owning an Apex 100. Thats my favorite sig theyve put out to date.


----------



## Forkface

toiletstand said:


> it did look a bit different at the show on saturday. the headstock had like polkadots or something? I cant really tell.
> 
> But i definitely wouldnt mind owning an Apex 100. Thats my favorite sig theyve put out to date.



I was there too  Also, I could swear that Head's RGD looked longer than 25.5-inch scale, but I can't be sure... and I'll be seriously bummed if his sig is an RGD w/o the 26.5 scale  

Also, even if it's kinda unrelated to the OP, I would like to throw it out there:
If you get a chance to see Korn live in the upcoming months, do yourself a favor and go, fvcking show was amazing and they played flawlessly.


----------



## Bill Stickers

A friend of mine brought up a very valid point about this the other day. Head has his other band Love and Death. I think it is likely that if Ibanez works with him to do a signature model it'll be within the context of him playing for both bands. So perhaps there won't be a a K7 revival exactly but we'll get a whole new line for Head. Munky has the Apex series and Head will have another series. I'd say for continuity, they'll probably have a 6 and 7 RGD for him.

The real killer move IMO would be to have there signature models be their signature models but revamp the Apex 2 and make a mid range Head model... then BAM K7 tribute/revival with affordable price tag. Ibanez did that whole anniversary revival thing with a whole bunch of mid range stuff, it'd be a great thing if they made affordable K7s (as new Apex 2 model and similar Head model) to coincide with the 20th anniversary of the self-titled KoRn album debut.

Man, I can sure dream that Ibanez has that in their marketing scheme ideas.
Munky series - Signature model (artist choice) + affordable model (new apex K7 tribute)
Head series - Signature model (artist choice) + affordable model (new K7 tribute)


----------



## ZXIIIT

Head said in a recent interview that his signature will be 25.5" RGD shaped with the splatter paint.


----------



## jwade

Can you provide a source for that? So far, the only information is from a rough translation of a non-english magazine interview which he didn't specifically say the scale, only said 'sort of baritone scale' (IE 26.5 like ALL RGD guitars have been).


----------



## ZXIIIT

jwade said:


> Can you provide a source for that? So far, the only information is from a rough translation of a non-english magazine interview which he didn't specifically say the scale, only said 'sort of baritone scale' (IE 26.5 like ALL RGD guitars have been).


----------



## nerdywhale

Curious... In the above article, Munky says it has a "slightly longer scale", but the "Path of Tonality" box states 25.5"...?

Head's custom is 26.5", but the production model will be 25.5"?


----------



## jwade

yeah Brian is the least technically-oriented guy in the band, I'd trust Munky's word over his in regards to gear. It wouldn't make sense for Ibanez to change the scale length when the 26.5 scale is the specific reason for that line to begin with.


----------



## ZXIIIT

It means that they uses Head's LACS RGD 26.5" guitar, but maybe for consistency with the KoRn signature model lineup, Ibanez changed the scale to 25.5"?

We'll know for sure closer to NAMM.


----------



## Toxin

need not another 25.5 basswood ibanez, even rgd
26.5 to go


----------



## Felvin

Hm. I'd like a 25.5 hardtail prestige 7 and right now there are exactly 0 available outside of Japan. 

Oh, and I like basswood. And rosewood. 

*runs for cover*


----------



## toiletstand

well maybe the reason theyre releasing it in 25.5 is so it wont eat into the other 26.5 RGD sales?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

toiletstand said:


> well maybe the reason theyre releasing it in 25.5 is so it wont eat into the other 26.5 RGD sales?



I don't see how it would. If this'll be priced like the other sigs, this will be in a different price bracket. The RGD Prestiges are $1300 - $1600, while the sigs are usually $2000 - $3500.

Plus, how would releasing it eat into their own sales?


----------



## toiletstand

I can see that too. Aren't these supposed to be in the more affordable price bracket like the apexII? I guess the point im trying to make is that they already have a fixed bridge prestige RGD in 26.5 and they wouldnt want this new sig to take away interest from that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They also have the Iron Label series, but that doesn't stop them from releasing the RG2627e, which are almost alike save for the inlays.


----------



## jwade

not mention the fact that the finish on Head's guitar is mist definitely not going to appeal to everyone, but a basic black will suit almost anyone.


----------



## kamello

jwade said:


> not mention the fact that the finish on Head's guitar is mist definitely not going to appeal to everyone, but a basic black will suit almost anyone.



not on SSO


----------



## Forkface

jwade said:


> not mention the fact that the finish on Head's guitar is mist definitely not going to appeal to everyone, but a basic black will suit almost anyone.



I actually love that finish.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Forkface said:


> I actually love that finish.




I love it too... but we don't exactly count as "everyone". It's definitely different, something that would look pretty badass in someone's "collection" of guitars!


----------



## jtm45

I think Head probably had the KTS Titanium Fender Vintage style saddles on that bridge first and then swapped them for the KTS modern Fender style instead by the looks.
Maybe he found the vintage style ones uncomfortable or something. I think i saw a picture of him playing one of those splatter RGD's with a piece of tape over the bridge so perhaps that was on there to make it more comfortable until he got the newer style saddles fitted.
That LACS with the older neck joint that Munky is playing is definitely an old guitar (or the body is at least). It even still has Limp Bizkit written in marker pen on the bottom edge that it's had for years.


----------



## ZXIIIT

jtm45 said:


> That LACS with the older neck joint that Munky is playing is definitely an old guitar (or the body is at least). It even still has Limp Bizkit written in marker pen on the bottom edge that it's had for years.



He said it's his old UV with a new neck and a slight makeover, interesting!
0:30
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saVOX0ZY99k


----------



## Rich5150

Saw Korn last night, was digging the flat black Apex Munky was playing. Wouldn't mind seeing it as his new sig


----------



## littlemurph7976

Love that flat black Apex, especially the single coil in the neck!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Rich5150 said:


> Saw Korn last night, was digging the flat black Apex Munky was playing. Wouldn't mind seeing it as his new sig









Want.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

jtm45 said:


> I think Head probably had the KTS Titanium Fender Vintage style saddles on that bridge first and then swapped them for the KTS modern Fender style instead by the looks.
> Maybe he found the vintage style ones uncomfortable or something. I think i saw a picture of him playing one of those splatter RGD's with a piece of tape over the bridge so perhaps that was on there to make it more comfortable until he got the newer style saddles fitted.



I actually watched a little video of them preparing for the tour, and he cut open his hand on the vintage-style saddles - there was actually a bit of skin on the low A saddle, so that's probably why he switched.


----------



## metale

Munky just posted a currrent picture on instagram, of himself and Head somewhere in Paris. He's holding a K7. Cool to see that they still use those.


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Yeah, Head also kept using his a lot during his absence from the band. It's in one of his videos too.


----------



## Katash

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I love it too... but we don't exactly count as "everyone". It's definitely different, something that would look pretty badass in someone's "collection" of guitars!



I think it looks awesome too! Not just plain black but not too flashy either.
Can we now count for everybody? 

My vote goes either for a K7 come-back or RGD Sig.... would be GASing for both


----------



## pushpull7

possumkiller said:


> Its amazing how much they both look like captain Jack Sparrow.





omg, that is so funny!


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Katash said:


> I think it looks awesome too! Not just plain black but not too flashy either.
> Can we now count for everybody?
> 
> My vote goes either for a K7 come-back or RGD Sig.... would be GASing for both


 
Same! Would love for the K7 comeback.. but an rgd sig.. that's just sick.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Apparently there was a twitter (tweet? twitted?) from Munky saying he's working with Ibanez on a 20th anniversary guitar. Just sayin, cant wait.


----------



## Vairish

Munkys flat black Apex is coming out as a sig:



Havent watched it all the way through yet so not sure if Heads new sig is shown in this.

Edit: Pics from video of Munkys new sig:


----------



## WhoThenNow7

That's awesome... That guitar looks great. I'd love to have both.. but I'd probably still get head's only because I've been wanting an RGD.


----------



## jeleopard

Gibraltar.... No.


----------



## JPhoenix19

That Gibraltar look a little different. It looks like the sides are lower like the 8-string version seen on the Iron Labels.

EDIT: Or are my eyes decieving me... I can't tell!


----------



## ZXIIIT

JPhoenix19 said:


> That Gibraltar look a little different. It looks like the sides are lower like the 8-string version seen on the Iron Labels.
> 
> EDIT: Or are my eyes decieving me... I can't tell!



That's the 2nd version of the bridge, RG7321s & Iceman 7s also have it.


----------



## leonardo7

So now the only question left is Alder or Basswood?


----------



## JPhoenix19

ZOMB13 said:


> That's the 2nd version of the bridge, RG7321s & Iceman 7s also have it.


 
Not from anything I've seen. 

At any rate, even if it's new I'd hope one would be able to swap the bridge on that Munky Sig with the bridge from, say an RGD7421! That's make my day!


----------



## tommychains

I was saying since I saw them back in september that it would be a great signature model. Loved it when I saw him play it. Do want.


----------



## Toxin

Hope their sigs will be jap prestiges, not premiums


----------



## JPhoenix19

Seems like 26.5" scale with the spacing between the bridge and the pickup. Hmmmm


----------



## metale

leonardo7 said:


> So now the only question left is Alder or Basswood?



Traditionally, their guitars that had PAF7s were Mahogany.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Interesting that Head uses a 74 on the 7th string. Whole lot heavier gauge then I thought


----------



## ZXIIIT

JPhoenix19 said:


> Not from anything I've seen.
> 
> At any rate, even if it's new I'd hope one would be able to swap the bridge on that Munky Sig with the bridge from, say an RGD7421! That's make my day!



That's weird, I could've sworn I saw the 2nd version of that bridge on one of those guitars 

Either way, it looks to be swappable with some slight work


----------



## ImNotAhab

Slightly off topic but i love their gear and pedal boards. Great to see beat up road worn stuff!


----------



## simonXsludge

Head's RGD sig looks killer. Kinda GASin' for it, although I already have an RGD2127FX. But I like the finish on it and hope the inlays are gonna be the same, those look killer. Munky's new Apex looks too cheap to me... would have been cooler with a maple fretboard against that maple headstock. Now it just looks like a clusterfvck, to me anyways.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

Vairish said:


> Munkys flat black Apex is coming out as a sig:




Great video, and I had a laugh at 3:05 where he says that other companies are copying the volute in the neck of his Ibanez. I have '99 and '03 Schecters and ESP's that have a volute when Ibanez used only a scarf joint for neck reinforcement at the headstock of the UV's.  If only Ibanez would stop drilling screw holes in their headstock joints...


----------



## Shawn

Wow...his UV7PWH went through a lot. I remember when I first saw them live back in early '97, he was using that guitar. It had duct tape on it back then too I believe. That was an interesting video. It's just goes to show that holding onto your first 7 means a lot. I still have mine after 15 years.


----------



## Ben.Last

Instagram

I don't know how to link an image directly from Instagram, but Munky just posted a blurry "sneak peek" of what I'm assuming is the new sig.

Since it got posted in conjunction with a bunch of stuff about them filming a video for Spike in my Veins, I'd assume he's going to be using it in the video.


----------



## Toxin

^is that Schecter Avenger?


----------



## zimbloth

I cant reveal anything officially yet, but its looking like one of these will be a MIJ model and the other a MII model. Honestly though, after getting in a bunch of the Indonesian UV70Ps and Premiums this year, I don't think that is necessarily a bad thing. With a proper thorough setup those things play great. I for example sand down the necks on the Iron labels so they feel smooth like the Prestiges, vs the cheap feel they have out of the box. Plus lets face it guys, not many people could afford the APEX100 or JEM7V7 anyways based on 2013 sales figures.


----------



## jeleopard

zimbloth said:


> I cant reveal anything officially yet, but its looking like one of these will be a MIJ model and the other a MII model. Honestly though, after getting in a bunch of the Indonesian UV70Ps and Premiums this year, I don't think that is necessarily a bad thing. With a proper thorough setup those things play great. I for example sand down the necks on the Iron labels so they feel smooth like the Prestiges, vs the cheap feel they have out of the box. Plus lets face it guys, not many people could afford the APEX100 or JEM7V7 anyways based on 2013 sales figures.



You're saying like Munky will get a Japanese and Head will get an Indonesian? (or vice versa)


----------



## leonardo7

zimbloth said:


> I cant reveal anything officially yet, but its looking like one of these will be a MIJ model and the other a MII model. Honestly though, after getting in a bunch of the Indonesian UV70Ps and Premiums this year, I don't think that is necessarily a bad thing. With a proper thorough setup those things play great. I for example sand down the necks on the Iron labels so they feel smooth like the Prestiges, vs the cheap feel they have out of the box. Plus lets face it guys, not many people could afford the APEX100 or JEM7V7 anyways based on 2013 sales figures.



I hope that the Head sig is the MIJ. Im imagining thats what they are gonna do. It has that tricky finish which is one of the coolest non trans finishes Ive ever seen, and he sort of "deserves" the Prestige build since he hasn't had a sig in a while. After the 2013 sales figures it would only make sense to make the Apex a non Prestige if one of them wont be a Prestige that is. Im gonna say that its pretty obvious that the Munky sig will be Indo and the Head sig will be Prestige. But I could be wrong.


----------



## zimbloth

leonardo7 said:


> I hope that the Head sig is the MIJ. Im imagining thats what they are gonna do. It has that tricky finish which is one of the coolest non trans finishes Ive ever seen, and he sort of "deserves" the Prestige build since he hasn't had a sig in a while. After the 2013 sales figures it would only make sense to make the Apex a non Prestige if one of them wont be a Prestige that is. Im gonna say that its pretty obvious that the Munky sig will be Indo and the Head sig will be Prestige. But I could be wrong.



I can't really say much more about it, I don't want to get in trouble with Hoshino USA. What I can say to hopefully cheer people up is, it seems a lot of Ibanez models will be coming down slightly in price this year. Thats a welcome surprise no? Also, don't be so sure the guitar you see in the rundown video is actually what the new one will be. Hint hint.


----------



## Quiet Coil

Thanks for giving us something, ANYTHING to go on Z. Maybe it's just me but Schecter's early parade of ERG's has been bittersweet for this Ibby fan.


----------



## ZXIIIT

Red pickups? Matte grey finish with black stainless steel pickguard?

Instagram


----------



## leonardo7

zimbloth said:


> I can't really say much more about it, I don't want to get in trouble with Hoshino USA. What I can say to hopefully cheer people up is, it seems a lot of Ibanez models will be coming down slightly in price this year. Thats a welcome surprise no? Also, don't be so sure the guitar you see in the rundown video is actually what the new one will be. Hint hint.



So the two guitars we are aware of are both Indo models and there is also a MIJ K7 model that's been kept under extreme secret? Maybe not, but Im cool with just waiting. I can speculate all day long, all I know is that I really like that splatter paint finish on Head's.


----------



## zimbloth

ZOMB13 said:


> Red pickups? Matte grey finish with black stainless steel pickguard?
> 
> Instagram



Well if Munky himself is leaking it. yes thats one of the models coming out. Just keep in mind theres more.



Noisy Humbucker said:


> Thanks for giving us something, ANYTHING to go on Z. Maybe it's just me but Schecter's early parade of ERG's has been bittersweet for this Ibby fan.



Its only December 17th. You will be pleasantly surprised by a lot of the new stuff coming out from other companies, including Ibanez, ESP, Schecter, and a lot of things I've been seeing. Just hold out until NAMM and you'll see.



leonardo7 said:


> So the two guitars we are aware of are both Indo models and there is also a MIJ K7 model that's been kept under extreme secret? Maybe not, but Im cool with just waiting. I can speculate all day long, all I know is that I really like that splatter paint finish on Head's.



No, I'm not saying that at all. What I'm saying is there are a few different models floating out there, some will be MIJ some won't. I too like Heads LACS RGD model a lot.


----------



## Ben.Last

And there's going to be a lefty version... RIIIIIIGHT???????


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

the suspense is killing me


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I bet both munky and head will each have 2 of their own signatures.. just my guess.

EDIT: Either that, or.. each have 1 signature and then one 20th anniversary guitar.


----------



## jwade

How cool would it be if they put out a Korn UV7PWH?


----------



## Korngod

jwade said:


> How cool would it be if they put out a Korn UV7PWH?



I'm all for more choice with models but the UV is kind of Steve Vai's thing.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I have put off getting a K-2 for years. It's uber GAS for me constantly. This is life's way of telling me to buy a damn Korn sig in 2014. These are gonna kick ass. I know it.  Thanks for all the info, Z! Making my day!


----------



## Blood Tempest

Scoped out Korn's Instagram and found this...I'm betting this is the one we got a blurry sneak peak of. I'm digging it! 

Instagram

Looking like a natural headstock in both photos from what I can see. Interesting.

http://instagram.com/p/iAQ8B8q-xy/

Also, this:

http://instagram.com/p/h-bqOOq-0L/


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Blood Tempest said:


> Scoped out Korn's Instagram and found this...I'm betting this is the one we got a blurry sneak peak of. I'm digging it!
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Looking like a natural headstock in both photos from what I can see. Interesting.
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> Instagram



If the guitar head is using is the one that will be released, then at least now we know its a prestige (if thats the one).


----------



## Toxin

red 12th fret inlay too 0_0 http://instagram.com/p/h-cE26q-0a/


----------



## Blood Tempest

Toxin said:


> red 12th fret inlay too 0_0



My guess is another Apex inlay? Can't make it out at all. Either way,


----------



## ZXIIIT

Interesting, maybe both hardtail & tremolo signature models?


----------



## Blood Tempest

that would be ideal!


----------



## jeleopard

ZOMB13 said:


> Interesting, maybe both hardtail & tremolo signature models?



Would be a good marketing idea. Everyone wins that way.


----------



## Sparkplug

imo Heads signature would be a great idea as an inlay for his signature guitar. like on the greenburst lacs that was sold on ebay one or two years ago


----------



## waynexx

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2UA9ZGR48Zg

Check from 4:30 , Munky shows the new signature in all of its glory


----------



## zimbloth

waynexx said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2UA9ZGR48Zg
> 
> Check from 4:30 , Munky shows the new signature in all of its glory



No, that a prototype. Thats not what the real one will be, from what Ibanez has been telling me. Honestly Ibanez themselves hasn't even finalized everything yet, so its still a bit premature to speculate so much in mid December )


----------



## waynexx

zimbloth said:


> No, that a prototype. Thats not what the real one will be, from what Ibanez has been telling me. Honestly Ibanez themselves hasn't even finalized everything yet, so its still a bit premature to speculate so much in mid December )



But it's in Munky Instagram and on this video he tells it will be debuted in January 

I think that's it, simply new apex guitar

Too bad it's no K7 reissue


----------



## zimbloth

waynexx said:


> But it's in Munky Instagram and on this video he tells it will be debuted in January
> 
> I think that's it, simply new apex guitar
> 
> Too bad it's no K7 reissue



Its not it. The Instagram one is different than the one in that video, and as I said details are still being finalized. The one Munky used in the video is a prototype.


----------



## waynexx

zimbloth said:


> Its not it. The Instagram one is different than the one in that video, and as I said details are still being finalized. The one Munky used in the video is a prototype.



Cool)  it will be interesting to see final result)
But anyway, K7 reissue will be better)))


----------



## zimbloth

waynexx said:


> Cool)  it will be interesting to see final result)
> But anyway, K7 reissue will be better)))



Don't hold your breathe on that  There will be several Korn models for 2014 though, but I am somewhat certain it won't be the K7.


----------



## waynexx

zimbloth said:


> Don't hold your breathe on that  There will be several Korn models for 2014 though, but I am somewhat certain it won't be the K7.



I have RGD and Apex already) Ibanez needs to put something special)
Head guitar in new YouTube rig rundown looks like serial rgd with special paint which not so cool

Munky prototype looks great)

It also will be great for some kind of korn anniversary model)
Definitely will buy


----------



## zimbloth

I too own an Apex100, I love it. I will probably buy the new version whatever it is because I love the Alder body, Lo Pro Edge, and the more subtle aesthetics, but the exact details are still up in the air. Anyone claiming to know definitively at this date isn't being truthful.


----------



## Philligan

waynexx said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2UA9ZGR48Zg
> 
> Check from 4:30 , Munky shows the new signature in all of its glory



I like how he keeps saying "we designed" when he talks about the laminate necks. 

edit: Jesus, Head basically takes credit for designing the RGD 7 string, and Fieldy had Ibanez develop this finish for him that "looks like paint but you can see the wood through it and it isn't paint."


----------



## zimbloth

Philligan said:


> I like how he keeps saying "we designed" when he talks about the laminate necks.
> 
> edit: Jesus, Head basically takes credit for designing the RGD 7 string, and Fieldy had Ibanez develop this finish for him that "looks like paint but you can see the wood through it and it isn't paint."



I think he was implying he helped facilitate the _fixed bridge_ RGD design, as before the ones Ibanez built for him in "Love and Death", there was no fixed bridge Prestige RGD. I could be wrong but just a theory


----------



## Churchie777

11 Pages and still nothing


----------



## Ben.Last

Philligan said:


> I like how he keeps saying "we designed" when he talks about the laminate necks.
> 
> edit: Jesus, Head basically takes credit for designing the RGD 7 string, and Fieldy had Ibanez develop this finish for him that "looks like paint but you can see the wood through it and it isn't paint."



Oooor... maybe you're just reading things into what they said that weren't there in the first place.


----------



## Dreadge

Hey guys, do you all remember the contest Korn had for the 6 million like on FB, and the pice guitar? What had happen with that? Did anyone got it?


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Dreadge said:


> Hey guys, do you all remember the contest Korn had for the 6 million like on FB, and the pice guitar? What had happen with that? Did anyone got it?



They also had one for 10 million.. never heard anything on that one either lol


----------



## Decipher

Definitely interested in what is unveiled @ NAMM. Head's RGD has me the most interested. I quite enjoy the splatter paint job and hope for the blank fretboard. 

Munky's not so much this year based on the proto (MUCH prefer the APEX 100 which I still would love to get if I'd quit buying so much other gear) but I'll reserve judgement 'til we get some offical info.


----------



## Blood Tempest

If it looks just like the one that Munky has leaked blurry photos of, that's the Apex I want. Grey, red pickups, black pickguard, red 12th fret inlay, and a natural finish headstock...yeah


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I hope heads is the one mij... i mean they're both going to be expensive either way..


----------



## zimbloth

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I hope heads is the one mij... i mean they're both going to be expensive either way..



Depends on what your definition of expensive is, but its my understanding what if one of these ends up being an import model rather than Prestige, it will cost under a grand.


----------



## Churchie777

Watching that youtube link is fine until you get to Fieldy...... he doesnt come across too switched on


----------



## metale

zimbloth said:


> Depends on what your definition of expensive is, but its my understanding what if one of these ends up being an import model rather than Prestige, it will cost under a grand.



I would bet Munky's being the import model, replacing the Apex 2, if based on the prototype we've (barely) seen.

The specs aren't too far off: fixed bridge, matte paint.. they could even use leftover body blanks from the Apex 2. What Ibanez would spend on a pickguard, they would save by having a neck single instead of a PAF7.



It would be cool to see the duct-taped one as a 20th anniversary model, like they did the Steve Vai (Evo?) replica, but I don't think Ibanez would sell alot of them.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

I still think the Apex1 was the coolest.
Totally rad imho, from body finish to inlays, very unique.

Got really strong gas for that guitar.


----------



## Blood Tempest

zimbloth said:


> Depends on what your definition of expensive is, but its my understanding what if one of these ends up being an import model rather than Prestige, it will cost under a grand.



Less than $1k is juuuuuussssttt fine for me! I will snag that one Munky has leaked pics of in an instant if that is what it ends up being.  Maybe it'll be my first Axe Palace order since you've been so informative on the topic 



metale said:


> I would bet Munky's being the import model, replacing the Apex 2, if based on the prototype we've (barely) seen.
> 
> The specs aren't too far off: fixed bridge, matte paint.. they could even use leftover body blanks from the Apex 2. What Ibanez would spend on a pickguard, they would save by having a neck single instead of a PAF7.



 YES! That's good business minded thinking there. Keeps the overhead low for them big time.


----------



## Sparkplug

metale said:


> I would bet Munky's being the import model, replacing the Apex 2, if based on the prototype we've (barely) seen.



seems like the Apex2 will be continued 'cause it is still available on the german Ibanez page while the Apex100 is deleted since one or two weeks.




Are there any news on other new Ibanez 7s? Still hoping for a RG3120VV look alike premium or prestige range 7..


----------



## zimbloth

Sparkplug said:


> seems like the Apex2 will be continued 'cause it is still available on the german Ibanez page while the Apex100 is deleted for one or two weeks.
> 
> Are there any news on other new Ibanez 7s? Still hoping for a RG3120VV look alike premium or prestige range 7..



Its honestly way too early to confirm any of this. They are still working out the specs and prices and everything. All I can share is Ibanez has told me they'll be releasing a lot of lower priced Prestige MIJ models this year, which is nice.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That is a beautiful thing to hear!


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Any word on the scale of head's guitar? From interviews it's hard to figure it out.. He said the body of an rgd with a regular neck or whatever, but then he calls it a baritone... trying to figure out of its just an rgd body with a 25.5" neck or 26.5"?


----------



## Ben.Last

Lefty!?!?!

(I'm just going to keep at it like posting is going to somehow make it happen)


----------



## Ironside

Sparkplug said:


> seems like the Apex2 will be continued 'cause it is still available on the german Ibanez page while the Apex100 is deleted since one or two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any news on other new Ibanez 7s? Still hoping for a RG3120VV look alike premium or prestige range 7..



The APEX 2 has now been discontinued (in Canada) a few weeks after the Apex100 was discontinued. 

I'm pretty sure these guitars are all being replaced in 2014.


----------



## pushpull7

waynexx said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2UA9ZGR48Zg
> 
> Check from 4:30 , Munky shows the new signature in all of its glory



I enjoyed this, thanks!


----------



## shikamaru

metale said:


> I would bet Munky's being the import model, replacing the Apex 2, if based on the prototype we've (barely) seen.
> 
> The specs aren't too far off: fixed bridge, matte paint.. they could even use leftover body blanks from the Apex 2. What Ibanez would spend on a pickguard, they would save by having a neck single instead of a PAF7.



I agree with you, Munkys will probably be the premium and Head the prestige. Its a bit unfortunate both will come out with a fixed bridge though. Dont get me wrong, I love my APEX-2, but I would have loved a K-7 like version with a floating bridge.

At the moment I find the JEM 7V7 a bit too bling bling for my taste so if you want something thats a bit less ostentatious (is that the right term ?), the best choice is a UV70P, but it would be better if it came with a lo-pro. Thats what I like about Korns signature models, they are just wonderful guitars without the fluffy stuff you get on Vais signature models 

That said, I wonder what they will come up with at NAMM


----------



## 27InchScale

Is it NAMM yet..... I wanna know already


----------



## Ben.Last

New picture posted by Munky

Instagram


----------



## metale

So it has a trem. I now think Munky's will be the Prestige one, replacing the Apex100 and Head's the cheaper guitar.


----------



## skcidrgross

Doesn't Korn use Mayones?


----------



## metale

skcidrgross said:


> Doesn't Korn use Mayones?



Never saw them with one.


----------



## Nag

he's probably talking about this


----------



## metale

Nagash said:


> he's probably talking about this



Got me there, never heard of him.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

nevermind


----------



## zimbloth

I got the official 2014 catalog from Ibanez today. Everyone is going to be very happy I think.


----------



## Blood Tempest

zimbloth said:


> I got the official 2014 catalog from Ibanez today. Everyone is going to be very happy I think.



GIMME GIMME GIMME! 

I'm sure you probably can't share ANY of that info.


----------



## zimbloth

Blood Tempest said:


> GIMME GIMME GIMME!
> 
> I'm sure you probably can't share ANY of that info.



I'm asking my rep if I can share anything or not, will post if I can. What I can say is this:

- a TON of new Prestige 6, 7, and 8-string models, some only around $1000

- 3 Korn models

- Upgraded bridges and pickups on several existing models

- The coolest new finish ive ever seen on a new S series model.


----------



## Blood Tempest

The hype and anticipation is killing me inside! Those are all awesome points!


----------



## zimbloth

Blood Tempest said:


> The hype and anticipation is killing me inside! Those are all awesome points!



Just got word I cant post any info online until the 23rd of January sadly.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Oh man...that's a long wait. I will be anxiously awaiting the 23rd then. I imagine there are some really great things in store.


----------



## zimbloth

Blood Tempest said:


> Oh man...that's a long wait. I will be anxiously awaiting the 23rd then. I imagine there are some really great things in store.



Yeah, the 23rd at midnight I'll have my website updated with all the new models. Im sure some stuff will leak out before than anyways, that always happens thanks to some of the European distributors, but it cant come from me for now 

But yeah the big takeaway is: lots of new more affordable Prestiges, lots of hardware/spec upgrades and new finishes on existing models, tons of new Extended Range instruments, several new signature models, Prestige models for certain lines that never had a Prestige line before, and some cool surprises people wont see coming.


----------



## Blood Tempest

Very cool! Yeah, I'm sure stuff will get out. It always seems to. I'll make sure I go to the Axe Palace site that night. All of this general info is getting my hyped. Sounds like Ibanez is gonna deliver BIG.


----------



## Ben.Last

zimbloth said:


> I'm asking my rep if I can share anything or not, will post if I can. What I can say is this:
> 
> - a TON of new Prestige 6, 7, and 8-string models, some only around $1000
> 
> - 3 Korn models
> 
> - Upgraded bridges and pickups on several existing models
> 
> - The coolest new finish ive ever seen on a new S series model.



Lefties?


----------



## zimbloth

Blood Tempest said:


> Very cool! Yeah, I'm sure stuff will get out. It always seems to. I'll make sure I go to the Axe Palace site that night. All of this general info is getting my hyped. Sounds like Ibanez is gonna deliver BIG.



I'm sure some people will love the new stuff, and I'm sure you'll get the usual "if only it had [insert minor detail here] I would buy it" nitpickers as well. Its always how it is. But judging by the cheer volume of new offerings that will be available, there should be something for everyone. 

There's 3 new models in particular I know 100% I'm buying for myself, I cant wait to see what people think of them.


----------



## Sparkplug

affordable prestige? that sounds like an oxymoron. 

In your opinion, is the 2014 7 string lineup versatile and cooler than the 2013 lineup, since I was hyped by last years Ibanez 2013 thread and pretty disappointed about another year of black guitars sold under a new name?


----------



## shawnperolis

I'm hoping that a certain 9 string featured at NAMM makes the cut...


----------



## Blood Tempest

zimbloth said:


> I'm sure some people will love the new stuff, and I'm sure you'll get the usual "if only it had [insert minor detail here] I would buy it" nitpickers as well. Its always how it is. But judging by the cheer volume of new offerings that will be available, there should be something for everyone.
> 
> There's 3 new models in particular I know 100% I'm buying for myself, I cant wait to see what people think of them.



I know what you mean. I, like everyone else, have my preferences, but Ibanez typically does a great job year after year. The fact that they are bringing out 3 Korn sigs PLUS new sigs is really intriguing. If you're all in on 3 models, then they have to be making some great new releases.


----------



## zimbloth

Sparkplug said:


> affordable prestige? that sounds like an oxymoron.
> 
> In your opinion, is the 2014 7 string lineup versatile and cooler than the 2013 lineup, since I was hyped by last years Ibanez 2013 thread and pretty disappointed about another year of black guitars sold under a new name?



I cant speak for what prices are in Europe, however in the US the Prestiges this year will be much more affordable relative to before. There will be some that will MAP for close to a grand, which for a Prestige is awesome. Thats like 2004-2005 prices. There will still be some $2000-3000 models as well as always, but for those who want a MIJ Prestige w/ high quality bridges and legit pickups for only a couple hundred more than the Indonesian models, this will be your year.

2014 has much more varied, much more colorful selection than 2013, yes. Beautiful new finishes abound. Theyre using some woods they dont normally use, upgrading the bridges on many of their models, even utilizing pickups you likely never thought you'd see stock on an Ibanez. Only the most jaded guitarist could not find something they like in 2014. 

PS: I thought there was a lot of great new models in 2013, especially the S5427TKS Prestige 7, the RGD2127FX-VCF, M80M, the quilt top Iron Labels, the TAM100, the JEM7V7 and UV70P, J-Customs, etc. But yes initially there were a lot of gloss black offerings which I agree could be boring at times.


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

zimbloth said:


> I'm asking my rep if I can share anything or not, will post if I can. What I can say is this:
> 
> - a TON of new Prestige 6, 7, and 8-string models, some only around $1000
> 
> - 3 Korn models
> 
> - Upgraded bridges and pickups on several existing models
> 
> - The coolest new finish ive ever seen on a new S series model.


Jake Bowen signature? Any new series?


----------



## Ben.Last

Ben.Last said:


> Lefties?


----------



## zimbloth

Ben.Last said:


>



I cant really comment on any specifics until Jan 23. Just was giving some general info that there'll be a lot of new offerings. Definitely the largest selection theyve ever had at any given time.


----------



## AChRush1349

Prestige Xiphos?


----------



## MF_Kitten

23rd eh? I'll be at NAMM looking at it right after that


----------



## fabe_sd

So is the RGA line (>500$) still dead?


----------



## Gram negative

Nick from Axe Palace's website is going to be like healthcare.gov the night this all gets released.

We are going to crash that shit.


----------



## Santuzzo

I am not ready for another GAS attack...especially my bank count ain't ready for it.....HEEEELP! LOL


----------



## zimbloth

MF_Kitten said:


> 23rd eh? I'll be at NAMM looking at it right after that



Well it's the best I can do. As I said before, I'm sure someone somewhere will leak things before then. At least some things. I know last year some things leaked, but then others remained a secret until NAMM.



Gram negative said:


> Nick from Axe Palace's website is going to be like healthcare.gov the night this all gets released.
> 
> We are going to crash that shit.



Yeah on the night of the 22nd stay up late and then hit refresh when the clock turns 23rd


----------



## Vrollin

fabe_sd said:


> So is the RGA line (>500$) still dead?



+1 for breathing life back into the RGA range!

1 X Hollow body RGA thanks! NOM!


----------



## Obsidian Soul

I hope they offer a 27" 7 string,but is there really a big difference between the RGD's 26.5 scale?


----------



## Ironside

zimbloth said:


> I cant really comment on any specifics until Jan 23. Just was giving some general info that there'll be a lot of new offerings. Definitely the largest selection theyve ever had at any given time.


 
Can you answer ONE question for me? Is the currently-japan-only RG2727fz 7-string going to be available in North America? (or something similar?)

Just wink twice for yes.


----------



## zimbloth

Obsidian Soul said:


> I hope they offer a 27" 7 string,but is there really a big difference between the RGD's 26.5 scale?



Honestly there is next to no difference. Maybe a difference of 1 pounds of extra tension, the equivalent of going from a .058 gauge string to a .059. Very subtle. 26.5" is just fine for a 7-string or downtuned 6. I have a 27" scale Ibanez RG1077XL. Its nice too but it doesnt really feel much different than my RGD.


----------



## Fathand

That's great news about the new Ibanez models, now I'm really looking forward to seeing them. Maybe they'll even release a six string with a neck profile that I like (the wizard is waaaaay too thin and flat for my tastes) 

And my take on the Prestige speculation: The reasonably priced Prestiges might sound like an oxymoron, but for what I've heard that 1000$/ (most likely) is around the average price point of FGN (Fujigens own brand) basic models. And that's including the set neck models with neck binding etc. So, Ibanez ordering a boatload of guitars (most of which are bolt on, "no frills" models) might help to press the price down. Which is awesome for us GAS consumers.


----------



## Churchie777

The day Ibanez make a Dino sig is the day i go back to em!


----------



## Tesla

Churchie777 said:


> The day Ibanez make a Dino sig is the day i go back to em!



I honestly think the reason they haven't already is down to how different all his custom shop guitars are from each other. They probably can't decide on a solid look that he will agree on without changing his mind.

If they were to do it though...I'd imagine it'd be matte black, blackouts and a reversed headstock, which would be deliciously metal haha.


----------



## Churchie777

I have more of a feeling that Dino doesn't want one in a selfish kinda way but thats just my  lol

but if they where to do one just do the single H reverse head 7 string and simple solid colour like his Digimortal grey one or the red one he had, as for these Korn sigs i wish they where just a revamped K7


----------



## Tesla

Yeah I can fully understand about Dino being selfish haha, so you're probably right.

...I also meant to say single humbucker, D'oh!

The Digimortal one was probably my favourite one. Classiest inlay!


----------



## fabe_sd

Well, since he didn´t comment I´ll just speculate:
The return of the RGA121 would make perfectly sense as a 1000$ entry level Prestige. Probably with some more conservative colors or even actual natual finishes to keep the price down. Trem and fixed Version, DiM, SD or EMG Pickups and everybody would be a happy camper.
I´d actually like to see some sort of set neck construction, giving it its own niche in the lineup and putting it against all the Schecters and ESPs out there, even PRS with some nice tops (RGA321).


----------



## MF_Kitten

zimbloth said:


> Well it's the best I can do. As I said before, I'm sure someone somewhere will leak things before then. At least some things. I know last year some things leaked, but then others remained a secret until NAMM



Oh yeah man, I'm not being sour about it, I'm just teasing everyone about the fact that I'll be there seeing it in person


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Would it be leaking too much to say whether or not there will be a Premium 8 that isn't a siggie? You don't need to give any specs or anything, I just really want them to release a standard 8 in the Premium range.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Not relevant to the Korn signatures, but here are some new geets from Ibby that may yield some interest in the future.


----------



## Blood Tempest

That orange!!!


----------



## Quiet Coil

Not that there's a single thing wrong with the Gibraltar (now that they've dropped the shoulders), but I hope this doesn't spell the end of the tight-end bridge.

EDIT: Anybody else note the apparent lack of winding on that Prestige headstock? Could it be...locking tuners!?


----------



## zimbloth

fabe_sd said:


> Well, since he didn´t comment I´ll just speculate:
> The return of the RGA121 would make perfectly sense as a 1000$ entry level Prestige. Probably with some more conservative colors or even actual natual finishes to keep the price down. Trem and fixed Version, DiM, SD or EMG Pickups and everybody would be a happy camper.
> I´d actually like to see some sort of set neck construction, giving it its own niche in the lineup and putting it against all the Schecters and ESPs out there, even PRS with some nice tops (RGA321).



Pretty much no one bought RGAs, which is why theyve been discontinued over the years. The RG and RGD is more popular and thus why you'll see plenty of new ones of those this year. If theres a model you like that is discontinued, and not replaced with a similar one, thats the reason. The buying public prefers the RG and RGD.


----------



## Bigredjm15

That's too bad really about the RGA, it's definetly a nice looking and playing guitar but yeah I gravitate towards the RG and RGD body style mostly


----------



## zimbloth

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Not relevant to the Korn signatures, but here are some new geets from Ibby that may yield some interest in the future.



Just a heads up for people: 2 of those guitars this fellow posted are not part of the 2014 lineup. Not in North America anyways. Just dont want people to get their hopes up due to random leaked photos. However there are a billion new 7s and 8s (and more) coming out with lots of new interesting finishes. People should be happy.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm just happy to hear about more prestiges. Regardless of the price point. It will be nice to see Ibanez kicking some new High end guitars out.


----------



## jwade

NOPE


----------



## Quiet Coil

jwade said:


> maybe I'm LTTFP, but I've never seen this before, is it new?


 
That's the old (and likely discontinued) RGA8.


----------



## jwade

oh ha, i found it via googles image search. for some reason i thought it was an rgd8. stupid tiny phone screen.


----------



## Obsidian Soul

Ibanez guitars - 2014 Guitars .com


----------



## rikomaru

Noisy Humbucker said:


> EDIT: Anybody else note the apparent lack of winding on that Prestige headstock? Could it be...locking tuners!?



They look like HAPMs to me. 
Of course that's just on my phone though. Haha


----------



## slapnutz

Hey Nick, are you able to at least advise if there will be RGs with reversed headstocks once again? (yeah I know, worth a shot )


----------



## Sparkplug

Obsidian Soul said:


> Ibanez guitars - 2014 Guitars .com



probably old models. The blue one in the middle looks like an RG3120 in Twilight Blue with replaced pickups: RG3120 - Ibanez Wiki 

And the 7 on the right like a Universe also with non-stock pickups.

I also found this page two or three weeks ago when I was searching for some leaks  but if you watch it on the Youtube page you can see that it was uploaded in 2010.


----------



## zimbloth

That website is complete gibberish. Nothing new is online yet guys, just hang on.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

That orange prestige... I seriously hope that gets released in north america.. it's perfect.


----------



## Felvin

... that 8 is not black... it's Bordeaux Metallic... and it looks like it's got locking tuners (the sexy orange 7 too).


----------



## nik35

Sweet, those look like them newer Gotohs with the thumbscrew at the back.


----------



## Churchie777

Back to Korn Sigs and wait for the ibanez 2014 thread to be made


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Maybe someone should make an Ibanez 2014 thread? We have a Schecter 2014 thread and I see an ESP 2014 thread on the horizon.


----------



## that short guy

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I see an ESP 2014 thread on the horizon.


 
pun intended or just happy accident? lol


----------



## Churchie777

Let Zimbloth do it when he gets more info no point making one with hearsay


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

that short guy said:


> pun intended or just happy accident? lol










Churchie777 said:


> Let Zimbloth do it when he gets more info no point making one with hearsay



A speculation/reveal thread wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Noisy Humbucker said:


> EDIT: Anybody else note the apparent lack of winding on that Prestige headstock? Could it be...locking tuners!?


----------



## possumkiller

zimbloth said:


> Just a heads up for people: 2 of those guitars this fellow posted are not part of the 2014 lineup. Not in North America anyways. Just dont want people to get their hopes up due to random leaked photos. However there are a billion new 7s and 8s (and more) coming out with lots of new interesting finishes. People should be happy.


 
I'm guessing the black one is the one coming to the US.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Nothing wrong with speculating about 2014 ibanez while we're in this thread... But if that orange prestige isn't the one coming, then I will be highly disappointed.. I've been obsessing over a korn sig this whole time, but now that I saw that orange prestige, I'm all over it haha.


----------



## Ben.Last

WhoThenNow7 said:


> Nothing wrong with speculating about 2014 ibanez while we're in this thread...



Except for the fact that that's not what the thread is about...


----------



## 27InchScale

I wonder how close our speculations are to any of the three korn sigs being released?


----------



## zimbloth

WhoThenNow7 said:


> Nothing wrong with speculating about 2014 ibanez while we're in this thread... But if that orange prestige isn't the one coming, then I will be highly disappointed.. I've been obsessing over a korn sig this whole time, but now that I saw that orange prestige, I'm all over it haha.



You're missing the point though dude. There are a million new models coming out, including some with finishes similar to that. Im just stressing to not believe shady sites like that and to take it all with a grant of salt until you see it confirmed on reputable North American sites or from people who really know.


----------



## Churchie777

So a 2014 NAMM thread has been made time to get back to Korn sigs


----------



## Path

not impressed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Path said:


> not impressed



You've seen something we haven't yet?


----------



## ZXIIIT

From jl-austin:


> Korn, there are 3 new Korn guitars, a standard line Munky and also Head, Munky is the one that has been shown, Head is an RGD looking guitar with a black body with white (?) splatter (chrome hardware, I thought it looked REALLY cheap, even though I really like Head). No scale length listed. Then there is a "Prestige" Korn, it was blacked out, with no specs, to be announced. Probably the one with the red pickups, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Blood Tempest




----------



## sell2792

All we want is a new K7...


----------



## Blood Tempest

sell2792 said:


> All we want is a new K7...



Sure, but that new Apex looks bad ass. It's the first one I've sincerely considered buying since the series debuted.


----------



## zimbloth

sell2792 said:


> All we want is a new K7...



Not happening. The new models are the RGD7 Head, the two new Apex models. They're really cool I think. I will be buying one of the new Apex ones myself. I own an Apex100 and its one of my favorite guitars in my arsenal.


----------



## turenkodenis

Tilt Joint?!


----------



## Ben.Last

I'm really not feeling that natural headstock. 

Lefty??? Ehhhh?????


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ben.Last said:


> I'm really not feeling that natural headstock.
> 
> Lefty??? Ehhhh?????



Same here, but he's had that prototype for many years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope the new Apex doesn't have the natural headstock if that's the final version. It worked for the Apex100 since it looked like it was going for a vintage, hot-rodded Strat look, but in this case...


----------



## Xaios

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope the new Apex doesn't have the natural headstock if that's the final version. It worked for the Apex100 since it looked like it was going for a vintage, hot-rodded Strat look, but in this case...



Um, the Apex100 has a black headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shit, why did I think the Apex have a natural headstock?


----------



## ZXIIIT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shit, why did I think the Apex have a natural headstock?



Because


----------



## zimbloth

ZOMB13 said:


> Because



The Apex100 has a black headstock. The new Apex has specs yet to be determined so we'll see. I know James likes the unfinished headstock thing and it is his model so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## ZXIIIT

zimbloth said:


> The Apex100 has a black headstock. The new Apex has specs yet to be determined so we'll see. I know James likes the unfinished headstock thing and it is his model so I wouldn't be surprised.



I was referring to HeHasTheJazzHands' possible reason he saw a natural headstock, since Munky has had that guitar for years already.


----------



## Ironside

Natural headstocks are even poopier than boring dot inlays. 

Thus far, I'm not feeling the new Korn sigs (which sucks since I am a Korn fanatic) 

To me, natural headstock is a deal breaker and the splatter paint of head's model doesn't do it for me. 

SO glad I pulled the trigger on the Apex100. 

Maybe every second generation of Korn sigs are amazing:

K7's = AMAZING 
Apex 1 = tacky fugly looking 
Apex100 = AMAZING club vundersex
2014 Apex = poop.


----------



## Louis Cypher

ZOMB13 said:


>



tbh I am really hoping the one of the two apex's looks like this one, I really like it and the black Fixed bridge one in the Premier Guitar rig rundown


----------



## Churchie777

^^ id be all over that minus the tacky red pups

in that pic looks like old uni style neck joint +1 if they do that also on the new sig


----------



## Blood Tempest

Louis Cypher said:


> tbh I am really hoping the one of the two apex's looks like this one, I really like it and the black Fixed bridge one in the Premier Guitar rig rundown



Me too!  I want something a little bit weird, yet still kinda dark. That guitar is doing all of that for me right now. Loving it.


----------



## Louis Cypher

Blood Tempest said:


> Me too!  I want something a little bit weird, yet still kinda dark. That guitar is doing all of that for me right now. Loving it.



Same dude, its totally different to any other 7 out there and is a cool twist on the classic fender looking Apex100, I even like the red pups on the one in the pic! haha! Really hoping it won't be Jem7V7 money and will come in as far under £2k as possible


----------



## Blood Tempest

Louis Cypher said:


> Same dude, its totally different to any other 7 out there and is a cool twist on the classic fender looking Apex100, I even like the red pups on the one in the pic! haha! Really hoping it won't be Jem7V7 money and will come in as far under £2k as possible



I am in 100% agreement. It looks different, yet it fits. As long as this one doesn't have an incredibly high price tag, I'm going to make it mine. I put off getting a K7 and still hate myself for that. Not this time. NOT. THIS. TIME.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

So glad I bought a K-7 when I did.


----------



## 27InchScale

If they release heads generic looking rgd and 2 apex versions i will be let down..... This is suppossed to be their BIG comeback..... Not gonna lie, im holding out hope for a killer 20th anniversary korn sig!


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> If they release heads generic looking rgd and 2 apex versions i will be let down..... This is suppossed to be their BIG comeback..... Not gonna lie, im holding out hope for a killer 20th anniversary korn sig!



What do you mean by this? The original K7 was cool but as plain-jane as you can get. The Apex1 and the Apex100 were a lot more flashy and interesting than the original K7 imo. Why is the Apex 20th a bad thing? What were you expecting exactly? These are the guitars James and Brian themselves like, use, and asked for. How much more authentic Korn do you want? 

I'm not trying to antagonize you, I'm being completely sincere by just asking what it is that they could have done which you would have been happy with? Graphics from their 1st album? Why does the Apex and RGD bother you?

All I can say is I've owned an Apex100 for quite some time and its an amazing guitar. If the new one is similar to that I'd be very happy. The Apex1 was terrific too. The new MIJ Apex has not been finalized yet, so who knows.


----------



## 27InchScale

I wouldnt be upset to see a white K7! I like the rgd design, but a black rgd with splatter paint is just ehh.a rgd in blade grey would be amazing! Imo. A 20th apex would be awsome, im just a huge fan of my blade grey k7, and i guess was secretly hoping for a 20th korn sig that resembled the old beat up uvs.


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> I wouldnt be upset to see a white K7! I like the rgd design, but a black rgd with splatter paint is just ehh.a rgd in blade grey would be amazing! Imo. A 20th apex would be awsome, im just a huge fan of my blade grey k7, and i guess was secretly hoping for a 20th korn sig that resembled the old beat up uvs.



Well yeah man silver or grey finishes are cool but its hardly that flashy or interesting. I could see why James or Brian would not want the same old thing again. Their tastes change over time and the newer models reflect that. I mean Brian digs the RGDs now especially since he's been using it with his Love and Death band for several years. In that band he tunes to drop Ab so the 26.5" scale helps in that regard.

An old beat up UV like their old UV7PWHs however I agree would have been AWESOME. I would buy one of those in a heartbeat. Sadly thats not happening but I think the 20th Apex is unique and cool in its own right. It won't be for everyone per usual


----------



## 27InchScale

Munkys lower end


----------



## 27InchScale

Heads rgd


----------



## 27InchScale

20th anniversary apex?


----------



## ZXIIIT

zimbloth said:


> In that band he tunes to drop Ab so the 26.5" scale helps in that regard.)



Head said "Drop G#"


----------



## 27InchScale

Ahh to re-release the beat up white and duck taped one on the bottom just as they appear here!


Kinda like the jem evo thing!


----------



## Louis Cypher

Geetarguy said:


> Ahh to re-release the beat up white and duck taped one on the bottom just as they appear here!
> 
> Kinda like the jem evo thing!



I love that picture...... sigh......


----------



## Forkface

i was hoping they would use the cancer fretboard inlay again, since im cancer and for some weird reason i wanted to buy one


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

ZOMB13 said:


> Head said "Drop G#"



G# is Ab...


----------



## ZXIIIT

MrHelloGuitar said:


> G# is Ab...



I know :C to some people, Ab is G#


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

ZOMB13 said:


> I know :C to some people, Ab is G#



No, it is to everyone  It confuses me more when Germans say H instead of B.


----------



## jl-austin

Geetarguy said:


> Heads rgd



There are 3 models coming out, 1 cheap munky, 1 cheap head, and a prestige model.


The 3 are the ones that were posted in a row above. With the bottom one being the prestige model (or the anniversary model).


----------



## gorthul

I'm very happy to hear that Heads signature is a premium model, that way I can afford one. ^^


----------



## jl-austin

gorthul said:


> I'm very happy to hear that Heads signature is a premium model, that way I can afford one. ^^



No, Heads model is not a premium. It is probably a standard line, not even premium. Premium siggies cost around $1200 to $1500, his model is around $800.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I wish i knew what scale length heads is


----------



## 27InchScale

So does anyone know where the other midels will be made?

Apex 20th: japan obviously
Heads rgd:???
Munkys fixed apez:???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only Zimbloth and ji-austin seem to know at this point.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Only Zimbloth and ji-austin seem to know at this point.



The higher end of the non-MIJ models are always made in the Indonesian Premium factory, so I would assume this is where the non Prestige Apex/Head will be made. They do a good job. Not always perfect out of the box but thats what a good setup is for.


----------



## Sparkplug

is the name Apex for the high range unrevealed model fixed or is it just a working title formed by this thread? Apex always was a name for James' guitars and I cannot believe that there are 2 models that have connections to him and only one that belongs to Head.


----------



## jl-austin

It is called apex, I forget the actual number though, it is really more Munky than head any way, because Head plays RGD's now anyway.

The other thing is, both of the cheaper models are fixed bridge (like the pictures show), and the Prestige will have the Edge U bar tremolo (like the picture shows). Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## Bill Stickers

So...
Cuz I'm lazy and this thread is lengthy, can I summarise that:

-*There is a new APEX series model*.
A kind of matte RG7421 with Munky's DiMarzio Blaze H/S combo on a scratchplate (prototype was metal s/p but that's a prototype, I don't see it carrying over). It maybe replacing the APEX 2, but that's speculation, as is the likelihood of it being similarly priced. What can be confirmed from Premier Guitar's interview with them is there's a new budget APEX100 style instrument coming...

-*There is a new Head signature series called KOMRAD*. Premier Guitar's interview also yielded the info on Head's signature. IMO its clearly the start of a new series for Head, whether the aptly named Komrad 20 will be the sole instrument in the line for now is unknown and speculative. But I think it's only right that he'll have a line just like Munky has with the APEX series. We should expect an RGD7421 with DiMarzio PAFs and splatter paint job. I would hope that like Head's own guitar it'll have a host of nice Gotoh parts, but it's a production model so you can't be sure what will or won't carry over from the prototype. I'm expecting a 6 string in addition to 7 as Head uses a 6 with his own band.

...I have not seen evidence of a special 20th anniversary anything other than what pops up in this thread so far, which without a source, is just hearsay.


----------



## Sparkplug

Bill Stickers said:


> ...I have not seen evidence of a special 20th anniversary anything other than what pops up in this thread so far, which without a source, is just hearsay.



https://twitter.com/JC_SHAFFER/status/309525427670642689#


----------



## zimbloth

Sparkplug said:


> https://twitter.com/JC_SHAFFER/status/309525427670642689#



Yes, the new MIJ Apex IS the 20th anniversary model. Its not going to be something with a Korn graphic on it or anything like that.


----------



## Mr GriND

Do you remember the 7 string 1/2 Munky signature for 2013 ?
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/220936-new-munky-7-1-2-string-2013-a.html


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think that was just a joke.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

While I'm also a little disappointed that the new korn signatures aren't similar to the K7, it is what it is.. I mean, if that's the guitars they use (which we have seen them use them, they even recorded their whole new album with the splatter paint rgd), then that's what they use. BUT, regardless of whether they use it or not- I'm cool with the two cheaper versions, but the 20th anniversary definitely should have been a refreshed K7 while the actual 20th should be munky's cheap version.

But hey.. wishful thinking. I'm just glad I got a K7 when I did.


----------



## zimbloth

WhoThenNow7 said:


> While I'm also a little disappointed that the new korn signatures aren't similar to the K7, it is what it is.. I mean, if that's the guitars they use (which we have seen them use them, they even recorded their whole new album with the splatter paint rgd), then that's what they use. BUT, regardless of whether they use it or not- I'm cool with the two cheaper versions, but the 20th anniversary definitely should have been a refreshed K7 while the actual 20th should be munky's cheap version.
> 
> But hey.. wishful thinking. I'm just glad I got a K7 when I did.



The K7 is fairly plain looking and nothing very exciting IMO. The K7 looked almost exactly the same as the RG1527 or RG1077XL. Grey pickups and a K7 inlay which most people hated isnt my idea of an exciting thing to bring back for the 20th anniversary model. I'd rather see something fresh and new rather than the same ol' thing. That way people who dont like it can just go on eBay and grab an old K7. 

I've owned the K7 in both Blade Grey and Firespeak Blue, as well as the Apex1 and Apex100. All are great guitars. I'm glad to see something new this time though.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

It's a good point, I mean that always is a great option, just find a K-7 and get one then. Even though Head's is a simple rgd, I'm more excited about that more than any of them. I just wonder what the scale length is going to be since he said it is just a 7 with an rgd body. 

I never owned any apex's but I'm sure they're great guitars.. And I do like the 20th anniversary. Gotta say you won me over, especially considering I already own the old sig.


----------



## Sparkplug

again, the two cheaper models will be qualitywise in the range of the Apex2 and around 800$/650&#8364;? That's fine. Nothing to complain


----------



## zimbloth

Sparkplug said:


> again, the two cheaper models will be qualitywise in the range of the Apex2 and around 800$/650? That's fine. Nothing to complain



Yeah the two cheaper ones will run around $800-900 and the MIJ one the usual going rates for those.


----------



## Carvinkook

Wow! I cant believe i just read this entire thread... OK, im a gear junkie..Please pass the KORN!


----------



## Mr_Metal_575

There we go!!:


----------



## Sparkplug

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> There we go!!:



I can't be the only one who thinks that this is fking ugly. It looks like a 250$ GIO. I don't want to bitch around before I have seen it in a shop but my first impression is rather negative.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> There we go!!:



It looks so minimalistic. I actually don't like it at all.


----------



## Churchie777

Ok that sigs going on epicfail


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I think its cool. Then again, I had next to no excitement invested in this one, so its just another Ibanez 7 option in my book.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The good: H-S 7-string at a budget price and a blank fretboard
The bad: The steel pickguard and non-matching headstock don't blend at all, and the lack of red pickups made me sad.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> There we go!!:



I fux w it... 

Some folks bitched at the K7 being basically Korn branded... 
I read bitching about the Apex1 graphic being cheesy...

Remove these things... Now it's boring...


----------



## Blood Tempest

*waits for the Gibraltar bridge hate comments again*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Konfyouzd said:


> Remove these things... Now it's boring...



I never really had anything against the K7 or Apex, but this thing is just begging for a finished headstock. Plus I liked the red pickups.


----------



## Konfyouzd

Yea I can dig it... I've recently been kinda digging the look of unfinished headstocks. I think they look a bit nicer with maple boards, but I still think this one is kind of cool. 

Also...

Strip that bad boy and get a new pickguard and it'd be SEXY...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was actually just thinking how awesome it would look with a maple board.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Mmmmm... yeah, strip it.


But seriously, natural finish with a rosewood pickguard and white pickups would be awesome.


----------



## Sparkplug

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The good: H-S 7-string at a budget price and a blank fretboard
> The bad: The steel pickguard and non-matching headstock don't blend at all, and the lack of red pickups made me sad.



True. If it had the red pickups it would be the winner of the catalog.


----------



## Blood Tempest

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never really had anything against the K7 or Apex, but this thing is just begging for a finished headstock. Plus I liked the red pickups.



Yeah, without those red pickups, it looks way different to me now. Sure, that can be fixed, but I don't wanna put out that kind of money for aesthetics alone. KM-7 won me over.


----------



## Guitarrags

Excuse my lack of experience, but why did they decide to have only a single coil in the neck pup? Benefits? Restrictions?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Benefits: It sounds like a single coil
Restrictions: It doesn't sound like a humbucker


----------



## Konfyouzd

Adam Of Angels said:


> Mmmmm... yeah, strip it.
> 
> 
> But seriously, natural finish with a rosewood pickguard and white pickups would be awesome.



Holy crap... Why do I always forget the wood pickguards... A rosewood guard would be SEX! 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Benefits: It sounds like a single coil
> Restrictions: It doesn't sound like a humbucker



Yup... That's the long and short of it... Everything isn't an advantage... Sometimes it's just a preference.


----------



## metale

.054 for a low A?


----------



## jwade

Looks weird. I would make a maple pickguard to match the headstock, it'd probably look pretty balanced then.


----------



## zimbloth

I think it occasionally makes sense to complain or give suggestions to standard production models as Ibanez does listen and could release new things in the future, but with a signature model that the artist spec'd out, its really a waste of time to criticize it. If you like it cool, if you dont, thats cool too. Theres plenty of other guitars out there. But its not like James is going to be like "oh hey, lets change the specs since some dudes arent into it".

What I can say is IMO the new Prestige APEX looks cooler, but I still dont think its too bad. I dont care for the unfinished headstock but again, its what James wanted 



metale said:


> .054 for a low A?



Thats likely a typo. Munky's guitars typically come with 10-60 strings.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

If that guitar had a matching headstock and say, a white pickguard, I'd have been all over it...but without that, it just does nothing for me, and that's pretty spectacular considering I've been about dying for more Ibanez 7's with pickguards.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Luckily it's usually pretty easy to replace pickgaurds and also attach pickup covers if you aren't sold on its aesthetics...
I'm not really a fan of it myself, I think the Apex100 was much better looking.


----------



## RadDadTV

Konfyouzd said:


> I fux w it...
> 
> Some folks bitched at the K7 being basically Korn branded...
> I read bitching about the Apex1 graphic being cheesy...
> 
> Remove these things... Now it's boring...



I think that thing is sexy af, i'd play the crap out of it.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I don't care for it to be honest... I'm back with my original thought: The current 20th anniversary model that's coming out (the one with red pickups) should have been munky's cheap sig while a refreshed K7 should have been the 20th.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wait, that isn't the cheap sig?


----------



## 77zark77

No, thanks


----------



## WhoThenNow7

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, that isn't the cheap sig?



That is the cheap sig. The 20th anniversary sig is the one with red pickups and red 12th fret marker.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

metale said:


> .054 for a low A?



Pairs up nicely with the 49 tuned to B on the Mick Thompson Sig.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> There we go!!:


I don't get all the hate here. Personally, I love it, then again I'm a fan of H/S, minimalism and natural headstocks..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I like natural headstocks, but it doesn't fit on this guitar for me. If it had a maple board, then it would look an infinity time better.


----------



## Rich5150

I dig it


----------



## TheUnvanquished

I'm liking this. I, for one, approve.


----------



## zack6

Mr_Metal_575 said:


> There we go!!:



No way, looks like Ibanez GIO to me


----------



## metale

zimbloth said:


> Thats likely a typo. Munky's guitars typically come with 10-60 strings.



The Apex2 also stated those same exact gauges.


----------



## Ben.Last

zack6 said:


> No way, looks like Ibanez GIO to me



Which Ibanez GIO model exactly does this look like to you guys that are saying that???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think they just mean it looks cheap.


----------



## zack6

Ben.Last said:


> Which Ibanez GIO model exactly does this look like to you guys that are saying that???





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they just mean it looks cheap.



that's the point Mr. HeHasTheJazzHands


----------



## Ben.Last

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think they just mean it looks cheap.



I get that...

What cheap guitar does it look like? Because, while I may not like it myself aesthetically, that's not what cheap guitars look like as far as I can tell.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I really like it


----------



## WarpedX1

TheUnvanquished said:


> I'm liking this. I, for one, approve.



+1 I really like it. I'm still hoping this is the cheaper version and we get to see red pickups and inlay, if this happens I'll be picking one up for sure.


----------



## zack6

Ben.Last said:


> I get that...
> 
> What cheap guitar does it look like? Because, while I may not like it myself aesthetically, that's not what cheap guitars look like as far as I can tell.



Well i think you can imagine 7 string ibanez gio rx. Also the combination of natural headstock, poor rosewood fingerboard and black matte finish make it looks cheap. Totally different on green-matte Apex 2 (although it has poor rosewood fingerboard too). Just my 2cent


----------



## Sparkplug

Ben.Last said:


> Which Ibanez GIO model exactly does this look like to you guys that are saying that???



GRX40


----------



## Ben.Last

Fair enough


----------



## Vrollin

Sparkplug said:


> GRX40



Except for the fact that the new Korn sig is non tremolo, has only volume switch, only two pups not three, black hardware and no fret markers....
Colour scheme, yeah maybe, but still, clutching at straws here guys...


----------



## MikeSweeney

I feel they took a step back with the bridge they could of put a Tight end on it or the TOM


----------



## Vrollin

MikeSweeney said:


> I feel they took a step back with the bridge they could of put a Tight end on it or the TOM



I guess thats the thing with sigs, maybe munky prefers the gibraltar?


----------



## zimbloth

MikeSweeney said:


> I feel they took a step back with the bridge they could of put a Tight end on it or the TOM



The new redesigned Gibraltors are actually quite good. Definitely nicer than the tune-o-matic bridge that was on the Apex2. The Tight End R is a great bridge too, but the new GB is fine.


----------



## Vrollin

zimbloth said:


> The new redesigned Gibraltors are actually quite good. Definitely nicer than the tune-o-matic bridge that was on the Apex2. The Tight End R is a great bridge too, but the new GB is fine.



Having guitars with both styles of Gibraltar, I really cant see what people are complaining about or the advantage one is meant to give over the other, both are very comfortable in my book....


----------



## zimbloth

NEWS -- Ibanez sent me pics of the finalized version of the new Apex models (not in the 2014 catalog), and they look different than in the previously leaked pics. I think people will like them better, unless the natural headstock thing is a deal-beaker, which I can respect.

I can post the pics in about 2 days.


----------



## JPhoenix19

zimbloth said:


> I can post the pics in about 2 days.


 
I'm (impatiently) waiting until you can post those pics!


----------



## 27InchScale

zimbloth said:


> NEWS -- Ibanez sent me pics of the finalized version of the new Apex models (not in the 2014 catalog), and they look different than in the previously leaked pics. I think people will like them better, unless the natural headstock thing is a deal-beaker, which I can respect.
> 
> I can post the pics in about 2 days.



That just gave me something hard that i cant get rid of for two days......


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> That just gave me something hard that i cant get rid of for two days......



Its nothing drastically different, but the finish and pick guards have been tweaked a bit.


----------



## 27InchScale

zimbloth said:


> Its nothing drastically different, but the finish and pick guards have been tweaked a bit.



Nick, can you comment on scale length of all 3? Im sure the apex guitars will be 25.5, but the rgd?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> Nick, can you comment on scale length of all 3? Im sure the apex guitars will be 25.5, but the rgd?



The Apexes are 25.5". I dont know about the KOMRAD scale length yet. I am guessing 25.5".


----------



## 27InchScale

Thanks man, cant wait to find out new colors. Hopefully they arnt any form of black. Would love something new and fresh


----------



## Sparkplug

if this was a pub and not a forum, I would spend a free beer to the person who leaks a pic of the komrad20 before namm starts


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Sparkplug said:


> if this was a pub and not a forum, I would spend a free beer to the person who leaks a pic of the komrad20 before namm starts



I'm really expecting it to be near exact to what head has been playing.. with a 25.5 scale.


----------



## Sparkplug

WhoThenNow7 said:


> I'm really expecting it to be near exact to what head has been playing.. with a 25.5 scale.



yes for sure. my reply moreover had a rhetorical meaning, especially because I'am a big fan of Heads past guitars and one of the guys who had the Chance to take a look into the Us catalog said that it looks cheap. That makes it more interesting (for me). Too bad that it is probably going to be the white- and not the red splatterpaint even if both prototypes look awesome.


----------



## 27InchScale

Im kinda partial to grey/silver personally. Or white.


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> Thanks man, cant wait to find out new colors. Hopefully they arnt any form of black. Would love something new and fresh



Well you may be disappointed then, but I think the color accents make up for it.



Sparkplug said:


> if this was a pub and not a forum, I would spend a free beer to the person who leaks a pic of the komrad20 before namm starts



It looks exactly ilke the one Head's been playing live (the black/white one not the black/red).


----------



## 27InchScale

So we can find out after namm starts?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> So we can find out after namm starts?



I should be able to post it the day of the show (thursday), or perhaps Wednesdsay at midnight.


----------



## zack6

zimbloth said:


> I should be able to post it the day of the show (thursday), or perhaps Wednesdsay at midnight.



If there is Head Sign Series pics you could leak, I'm gonna check this thread for every f...ing hour


----------



## WhoThenNow7

Sparkplug said:


> yes for sure. my reply moreover had a rhetorical meaning, especially because I'am a big fan of Heads past guitars and one of the guys who had the Chance to take a look into the Us catalog said that it looks cheap. That makes it more interesting (for me). Too bad that it is probably going to be the white- and not the red splatterpaint even if both prototypes look awesome.



I agree, that's the guitar I've been most interested in for this year.. but the fact that it's 25.5 kinda pulls me away from it only because all of my guitars are 25.5 and I was wanting to get something different. I guess I'll decide when I actually see it though.


----------



## 27InchScale

zimbloth said:


> I should be able to post it the day of the show (thursday), or perhaps Wednesdsay at midnight.



Nick. Are you able to post pics at midnight?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> Nick. Are you able to post pics at midnight?



I was told it was cool to share as long as it wasn't before January 23rd, which it now is, so hopefully this doesn't get me in trouble. Behold, the APEX200:







Its due out this summer and shares the same specs/price with the APEX100. I love it. I will be buying one. I do kind of wish the headstock matched but its James' guitar design not mine.


----------



## Jzbass25

I like it more than I expected! I might try and get one!


----------



## metale

I much prefered the Apex100, but I do realise that they can't produce it forever and that Munky himself has 'moved on'.

Don't have the money for either anyway 

Is the neck a 5 piece like the Apex100? If so, have they used a veneer on the face of the headstock?


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

wow that headstock looks better than the one that was on my old rg1670z it doesnt look that plain, really nice!!


----------



## Ammusa

Can you post a pic of Head's signature?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ammusa said:


> Can you post a pic of Head's signature?



This, and any pics of the lower-end Apex?


----------



## Ben.Last

So... the u-bar is back. That's pretty cool.


----------



## Ammusa

Ben.Last said:


> So... the u-bar is back. That's pretty cool.



????

It's always been there.


----------



## zimbloth

metale said:


> Is the neck a 5 piece like the Apex100? If so, have they used a veneer on the face of the headstock?



Yep like I said the specs are identical to the Apex100. 5pc Maple/Wenge neck with the Lo-Pro Edge term just like before.


----------



## Ammusa

And the neck joint? Old school block or AANJ?


----------



## zimbloth

Ammusa said:


> And the neck joint? Old school block or AANJ?



For the 3rd time now: its the exact same specs as the APEX100 in every single way. If you aren't familiar with the Apex100, it has the AANJ like all Ibanez 7s.


----------



## Louis Cypher

I really like it. If I can get the money up in the summer I will def try and get one, only problem being I think I would need the Apex100 too.... just so I have the pair you understand..... only fair ain't it...... 

now where is my credit card.......


----------



## zimbloth

Louis Cypher said:


> I really like it. If I can get the money up in the summer I will def try and get one, only problem being I think I would need the Apex100 too.... just so I have the pair you understand..... only fair ain't it......



Definitely a good idea, thats my plan too. The Apex100 has been one of my main axes for several years now, I love it to death. Knowing how the 100 plays and sounds makes the Apex200 that much more desirable to me. Just too bad it won't be out until the Summer.

I can recognize however that if someone has never played an Apex100 that this new one may be less exciting to you.


----------



## Ammusa

zimbloth said:


> For the 3rd time now: its the exact same specs as the APEX100 in every single way. If you aren't familiar with the Apex100, it has the AANJ like all Ibanez 7s.



Sorry that I asked.


----------



## Louis Cypher

zimbloth said:


> Definitely a good idea, thats my plan too. The Apex100 has been one of my main axes for several years now, I love it to death. Knowing how the 100 plays and sounds makes the Apex200 that much more desirable to me. Just too bad it won't be out until the Summer.
> 
> I can recognize however that if someone has never played an Apex100 that this new one may be less exciting to you.



I have really wanted the 100 for ages but bills, life and other guitars keep getting in the way! LOL! But I haven't read a bad word about the 100, so why change a winning formula?? The 200 looks great imo and radically different in looks enough to merit players like yourself who already have the Apex100 paying out for the Apex200 as well. Something Ibanez I think always been good at, Jems and Universes are a great example, always the same guitar but the different paint jobs/inlays etc are so different it speaks to the inner guitar geek and makes you justify to yourself why you should buy the complete set! haha!


----------



## 27InchScale

So only the lower model apex changed then?


----------



## Tesla

Here we go (from the Ibanez NAMM thread)







If only the Head sig had black hardware and a nicer bridge. His design of course, so can't really complain.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm really digging the Komrad. over the Apex20.


----------



## simonXsludge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm really digging the Komrad. over the Apex20.


Looking at the price, it will probably be made in the Premium factory.


----------



## Vrollin

I may have skimmed over reading this somewhere, is the Komrad the same scale as other RGD's?


----------



## 27InchScale

So does that mean these korn models will not be available next year?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hard too see, but you can see the two Apexes and kind of see the Komrad.






Have to admit the Apex20 looks a LOT better in this picture.

EDIT:


















Okay, Ibanez. i'm sorry I talked smack about the Apex20. it does in fact look pretty ....ing awesome here.


----------



## underthecurve

shitsøn;3894628 said:


> Looking at the price, it will probably be made in the Premium factory.



Has anyone confirmed whether the Apex20 will be MIJ or MII?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's going to be like $900, so there's no way in hell the Apex20 will be MiJ.


----------



## Sapient

I'm actually digging the Apex200 over the Komrad, although I wish it was a fixed bridge... The Dimarzio Blaze pickups in it are a nice throwback to their original guitars from the mid-90s!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it would be more fair to compare the Apex20 to the Komrad, since the Apex200 will be MiJ and most likely be around $2500, while the Komrad and Apex20 are MiI(?) and $900.


----------



## Ammusa

zimbloth said:


> For the 3rd time now: its the exact same specs as the APEX100 in every single way. If you aren't familiar with the Apex100, it has the AANJ like all Ibanez 7s.



Apex200 has the old school block neck joint, not AANJ. Pure win 

And yes, I'm familiar with the Apex100. I used to have one, and I regret selling it.


----------



## WhoThenNow7

still not a fan of the apex20. The Komrad looks sweet, only thing I'm concerned about is whether or not that bridge would be comfortable.


----------



## zimbloth

Ammusa said:


> Apex200 has the old school block neck joint, not AANJ. Pure win



Where are you getting that information? Everything I've seen shows it being identical to the Apex100.


----------



## 27InchScale

Is the apex 20 the same price as komrad? Whats the price of the apex 200?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zimbloth said:


> Where are you getting that information? Everything I've seen shows it being identical to the Apex100.



Judging by the picture posted above, it kind of looks like a square heel.



Geetarguy said:


> Is the apex 20 the same price as komrad? Whats the price of the apex 200?



Look up. You can see the Komrad pricing, and faintly see the Apex20's pricing. And I'm betting the Apex200 will be $2500.


----------



## Ammusa

zimbloth said:


> Where are you getting that information? Everything I've seen shows it being identical to the Apex100.



From the pics above, and I heard some rumors two weeks ago...


----------



## Ben.Last

Ammusa said:


> ????
> 
> It's always been there.



Oh yeah, the Apex100 does have it. Huh... I didn't even realize that until now.


----------



## zimbloth

Ammusa said:


> From the pics above, and I heard some rumors two weeks ago...



Fair enough! None of the product literature mentioned that. Im a bit disappointed but I know thats what James wanted as a throw-back.


----------



## Vrollin

Question for the square heel lovers.... Why do you like them? It seems so cheep and uncomfortable to me....


----------



## Lewis_Matthews

seems like i'll have my second apex  that apex 200 loos SEXY AS HELL!! i miss my old apex 1 and this one have a smaller inlay and that heel.. my god...


----------



## Bigredjm15

ugh I miss my apex1 too! My fiance will probably kill me this year after I buy some of these, so it was nice knowing everyone here! lol


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Vrollin said:


> Question for the square heel lovers.... Why do you like them? It seems so cheep and uncomfortable to me....


 
More mass and (allegedly) better sustain, AANJs can notoriously have dead notes around the 15th fret. Of course that differs on every guitar.


----------



## Bigredjm15

So what does it mean if the Komrad20 is limited?? Like how limited? lol. Ibanez website is updated with that info btw


----------



## 27InchScale

Bigredjm15 said:


> So what does it mean if the Komrad20 is limited?? Like how limited? lol. Ibanez website is updated with that info btw



Can u post a link, i cant find it on the website


----------



## Bigredjm15

Electric Guitars KOMRAD - KOMRAD20 Head | Ibanez guitars

Here it says limited, and further down under 'other' it says limited


----------



## Forkface

the more I stare at the komrad, the more i hate that bridge...
do you think it would be swappable with something else without too much hassle? (I wouldnt mind drilling, but maybe string height and such) I would rather have a black gibraltar or a hipshot or anything really 

chrome hardware should be banned forever


----------



## jwade

Man, check out the included string gauges for Heads versus Munkys.


----------



## zimbloth

Forkface said:


> the more I stare at the komrad, the more i hate that bridge...
> do you think it would be swappable with something else without too much hassle? (I wouldnt mind drilling, but maybe string height and such) I would rather have a black gibraltar or a hipshot or anything really
> 
> chrome hardware should be banned forever



Certainly doable, but you may find the bridge is better than you think and then the cost of buying a new bridge and paying for the installation was not worth it in the end.


----------



## Forkface

zimbloth said:


> Certainly doable, but you may find the bridge is better than you think and then the cost of buying a new bridge and paying for the installation was not worth it in the end.



yeah, you're probably right. And btw, I'm not bashing on the goodness/badness of it ('cause i haven't tried it), i just think chrome looks wrong and i that it kinda ruins an otherwise epic looking guitar.
There should be a way to "paint" chrome things


----------



## Bigredjm15

jwade said:


> Man, check out the included string gauges for Heads versus Munkys.



Wow I didn't even notice that, a 74 holy crap. Either way, the komrad is mine, and I'm getting it through Rich!!! I haven't bought a guitar through him but I have yet to year anything bad about going through him. It sounds he adds a lot of value


----------



## JPhoenix19

Head, y u no make your sig 26.5" scale?!

Nooooooo!


----------



## zimbloth

Bigredjm15 said:


> Wow I didn't even notice that, a 74 holy crap. Either way, the komrad is mine, and I'm getting it through Rich!!! I haven't bought a guitar through him but I have yet to year anything bad about going through him. It sounds he adds a lot of value



Yes, Rich is very good and you will not be disappointed. Before I became an Ibanez dealer I got all my stuff from him and I was always very happy. Rich is who I always send people to if we don't have what they need. Quite honestly, he was the inspiration for much of what we do here. I had never known about Ibanez' bridge radius issues before talking to him. It was very eye opening experience and made me realize what I had been missing all those years once I learned how to fix it. The APEX100 I got from him is still one of my most beloved guitars in my collection.

Another thing I respect about Rich is: he also could have been a dick when I told him that I was signing up with Ibanez, as I was one of his better customers at the time. But he's been really cool actually and we keep in contact. I can tell you there are many other prominent shops out there who act like petty, childish High School girls to their competitors the NAMM shows or other industry events. Like the battle royal scene out of "Anchorman"  

So yeah, I will be surprised if you aren't pleased with your KOMRAD from Rich


----------



## shikamaru

those new APEX are awesome ! The bridge on the komrad is meh though, why didn&#8217;t they go with a tight end R like regular RGD ? :/


----------



## Sparkplug

A question to the dealers: In this case, does limited mean only a production model for 2014 or a limited amount of produced guitars? Limited makes me gassing not 100% but 140% for the Komrad20.

damn you Ibanez. I see what you did there

Edit: I've got (probably) the same bridge on my '99 RG7621. It feels great and there is qualitywise definately nothing to complain. But anyone knows how PAF pickups work with basswood?


----------



## jl-austin

I actually like those bridges on the KOMRAD, it is VERY easy to upgrade, because you can use standard Fender saddles for most of those types of bridges. 

However....... Chrome hardware on a dull finish guitar. 

However....... It should be easy to "upgrade" it to black (with some nice saddles).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd keep the bridge base, but throw on some String Saver saddles, plus throw on black tuning pegs. The black/chrome hardware would blend in well with the black/white paintjob. 

But yeah, those 2 budget sigs are really, really growing on me.


----------



## rikomaru

Now that the apex200 is legit, it's time for you cjaps to push those 100s on the cheap, ya? Come on.....I know you ladies and djents that bash black paint are closet-lusting for them.


----------



## 27InchScale

So is it just me or does the Apex 200 list for more than the Jem7V7?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Whut.

The Apex200 is a few good hundreds less than the Jem7V7.


----------



## zimbloth

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whut.
> 
> The Apex200 is a few good hundreds less than the Jem7V7.



The JEM7V7 is $3299, whereas the APEX200 is $2599. "List" prices are meaningless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The list price is still cheaper on the Apex. It lists for $3500 while the 7V7 is $4300.


----------



## 27InchScale

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The list price is still cheaper on the Apex. It lists for $3500 while the 7V7 is $4300.



Yup i see it now, was going off of memory. If its $2,000.00 im game


----------



## Silence2-38554

Not really being a Korn fan at all, I actually have to say that the new Apex prestige is very nice & I really appreciate that it's rocking the square neck joint! Almost gives it a "retro" vibe haha. On the other hand, the Komrad is, hands down, the most awful thing Ibanez released this year, imo. As an owner of an RGD2127z, this guitar is a slap in the face to the RGD design. 25.5" scale, added tone knob, tacky paint job, cheap, generic bridge & weak PAF pickups. gross. I know a lot of other people are into it, but I totally object to everything about that guitar.


----------



## 27InchScale

So is the Komrad 20 the only "limited" edition?


----------



## metale

Silence2-38554 said:


> (...) this guitar is a slap in the face to the RGD design. 25.5" scale, *added tone knob*, tacky paint job, cheap, generic bridge & weak PAF pickups. gross.(...)



I think I remember seeing Head's without tone knob, just the hole  Why bother putting it there then?


----------



## zimbloth

Silence2-38554 said:


> Not really being a Korn fan at all, I actually have to say that the new Apex prestige is very nice & I really appreciate that it's rocking the square neck joint! Almost gives it a "retro" vibe haha. On the other hand, the Komrad is, hands down, the most awful thing Ibanez released this year, imo. As an owner of an RGD2127z, this guitar is a slap in the face to the RGD design. 25.5" scale, added tone knob, tacky paint job, cheap, generic bridge & weak PAF pickups. gross. I know a lot of other people are into it, but I totally object to everything about that guitar.



Its what Brian wanted, and its a signature model. Why even bother caring? Its not up to Ibanez.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Silence2-38554 said:


> As an owner of an RGD2127z, this guitar is a slap in the face to the RGD design. 25.5" scale, added tone knob, tacky paint job, cheap, generic bridge & weak PAF pickups. gross. I know a lot of other people are into it, but I totally object to everything about that guitar.



Dude... It's just a f_uc_king guitar. It's not like it has a soul or anything. There's worse things to be pissed about.


----------



## rikomaru

Ya, like running out of pepperjack......RAAAAAAAAAAAGE!!!!!!! >:O


----------



## Ironside

zimbloth said:


> Its what Brian wanted, and its a signature model. Why even bother caring? Its not up to Ibanez.


 
Brian never really seemed to know much about guitars. I remember watching an interview with them a while back and Munky was going on and on about his guitar, all the specs, the materials, etc.

They asked Brian and he was like "uhhhh... hang on, I think I have the specs written down in my pocket" and after fishing around for the paper he spouted off a couple of pretty unimpressive specs.

It's nice he has a sig, but I figured it wasn't going to be anything special.

As a side note, anyone else notice the Apex20 has Dimarzio Blaze pickups rather than PAF7's? That's kinda cool.

After seeing the crappy build quality of my Apex 2, i'd be REALLY hesitant buying the KOMRAD or the Apex20 though.


----------



## jwade

Silence2-38554 said:


> Not really being a Korn fan at all, I actually have to say that the new Apex prestige is very nice & I really appreciate that it's rocking the square neck joint! Almost gives it a "retro" vibe haha. On the other hand, the Komrad is, hands down, the most awful thing Ibanez released this year, imo. As an owner of an RGD2127z, *this guitar is a slap in the face to the RGD design*. 25.5" scale, added tone knob, tacky paint job, cheap, generic bridge & weak PAF pickups. gross. I know a lot of other people are into it, but I totally object to everything about that guitar.



I'm sure these inanimate objects are just LIVID over Head's aesthetic choices


----------



## metale

Ironside said:


> As a side note, anyone else notice the Apex20 has Dimarzio Blaze pickups rather than PAF7's? That's kinda cool.



It kind of has to have blazes to have a single coil, as there is no PAF7 single.


----------



## Ironside

metale said:


> It kind of has to have blazes to have a single coil, as there is no PAF7 single.


 
Oh, good point.


----------



## 27InchScale

Please vote! Im curious to see which models people are gonna buy, im personally def gonna get the Apex 200, kinda iffy on the Komrad. No desire to get the Apex 20 tho.


----------



## WarpedX1

I'm defiantly leaning towards the Apex 200 myself, I'm just not fully convinced of the square neck to body joint. Hopefully will get a chance to play one before pulling the trigger.


----------



## 27InchScale

WarpedX1 said:


> I'm defiantly leaning towards the Apex 200 myself, I'm just not fully convinced of the square neck to body joint. Hopefully will get a chance to play one before pulling the trigger.



The tilt neck joint is like the old Universe guitars, to me it feels more stable. Not a big difference playability wise tho, IMHO.


----------



## Sparkplug

As I said the Apex20 is pretty ugly but I like the pickup configuration. I just thought about getting a used Universe and build a custom pickguard for the neck humbucker and the given single coil, because for me as a student a guitar of 2500$ is not affordable. Besides that, I definately will get a Komrad20 first, because of the limited edition thing. Ibanez, thank you for taking away my money.


----------



## Ironside

MY opinion;

APEX200 - nice, but not digging the natural headstock or the oldschool neck joint. That being said, SINCE I already have an APEX100 and the specs are the same (and it looks way better), i'd pass on the APEX200.

APEX20 - Again, natural headstock kinda kills it for me but I like that it's inexpensive and has Dimarzio Blaze pickups. Looks are kinda boring but i'm on the fence as it looks a little nicer than the Apex2. In a way, I wish I waited and got the Apex20 instead of the Apex2. 

KOMRAD - Sounds like a communist guitar... kill it with fire. 

In all seriousness though, the bridge looks like crap, the paint job is silly so i'd pass and buy a 'real' RGD if that's what I was going for.

In conclusion - The Apex20 is the guitar I would MOST LIKELY own, if any (although I doubt i'll buy any of them even though i'm a huge Korn dork)


----------



## Chris O

I'm digging all three. I won't spend the money on the Apex 200, but the 20...maybe! And I love the Komrad - chrome hardware, tacky paint, "shitty" PAF's and all! 

Will I buy any? We'll see. I still have a BBK Apex Custom, but sold both K7's (again) to divest in gear a bit.  Not really looking to expand my quiver at this point, but a couple things outta NAMM this year might have me doing some minor additions.


----------



## Vrollin

I may have skimmed passed this, but whens the release date likely to be? Gassing the Apex 20....


----------



## zimbloth

Vrollin said:


> I may have skimmed passed this, but whens the release date likely to be? Gassing the Apex 20....



Getting the Apex 20 in May, Apex200 in July.


----------



## 27InchScale

What is the selling price of the apex 200? My local shop says its undetermined..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Isn't it supposed to be like $800 - $900?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> What is the selling price of the apex 200? My local shop says its undetermined..



It's $2599. The price has been determined for a while now, most websites have it listed already.




HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Isn't it supposed to be like $800 - $900?



Thats the Apex20, not Apex200, which is $899


----------



## Vrollin

zimbloth said:


> It's $2599. The price has been determined for a while now, most websites have it listed already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the Apex20, not Apex200, which is $899



Two questions about that price, is that $US, also, is that the RRP/Tag price or what people should expect to haggle down to?


----------



## zimbloth

Vrollin said:


> Two questions about that price, is that $US, also, is that the RRP/Tag price or what people should expect to haggle down to?



$2599 is the USD MAP price, what all legitimate dealers have to advertise it for on their websites. Now obviously if you contact a dealer privately there may be some wiggle room, but the $2599 is the actual price not the inflated MSRP or whatnot.


----------



## Vrollin

zimbloth said:


> $2599 is the USD MAP price, what all legitimate dealers have to advertise it for on their websites. Now obviously if you contact a dealer privately there may be some wiggle room, but the $2599 is the actual price not the inflated MSRP or whatnot.



Stupid me, I should have specified, the question was in regards to the Apex 20 :/

I just thought I saw a higher price on the Ibanez NAMM stand then $899. I might be wrong though....


----------



## Andromalia

2014: Release of the Ibanez Komrad. SSO turns communist overnight.


----------



## zimbloth

Vrollin said:


> Stupid me, I should have specified, the question was in regards to the Apex 20 :/
> 
> I just thought I saw a higher price on the Ibanez NAMM stand then $899. I might be wrong though....



The Apex20 is $899 yes.


----------



## Vrollin

zimbloth said:


> The Apex20 is $899 yes.



Wowee wowow!  Was gassing for an RGD, but now, probably going for one of these and the PRS Zach Myers this year


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

What I find most striking is that there's a video where Head cut the palm of his hand on the bridge of his guitar, and there it is, the Komrad with that very same bridge


----------



## Quiet Coil

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> What I find most striking is that there's a video where Head cut the palm of his hand on the bridge of his guitar, and there it is, the Komrad with that very same bridge


Actually I don't think it is the same bridge, not entirely. The one in the video had bent steel saddles ala old fender saddles whereas the released model appears to have the more modern solid block-style saddles. I could be completely wrong too, wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## zimbloth

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> What I find most striking is that there's a video where Head cut the palm of his hand on the bridge of his guitar, and there it is, the Komrad with that very same bridge



Its not the same bridge.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

zimbloth said:


> Its not the same bridge.


 
Okay, thanks! I was considering getting one so I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## Ben.Last

He had that bridge replaced after he cut his hand on it. This is the new one.


----------



## zimbloth

Just a heads up: the APEX20s have arrived so those who pre-ordered should be getting them in a few days.


----------



## zimbloth

...and now the KOMRAD20 too.


----------



## zimbloth

Happy to report that the necks on the APEX20 and KOMRAD20 are super nice, even right out of the box. Doesn't have that coarse cheap feel that most Indonesian Ibanezs have before I sand them down. The neck on the Apex20 in particular is a lot thinner than I was anticipating too.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Hey Zimbloth, do the Komrad20 all have the exact speckle or each one different? Wouldn't mind seeing some real photos of it too


----------



## zimbloth

Bigredjm15 said:


> Hey Zimbloth, do the Komrad20 all have the exact speckle or each one different? Wouldn't mind seeing some real photos of it too



Each one is slightly different. I'll post some pics later today or tomorrow for sure, not a problem.


----------



## 27InchScale

zimbloth said:


> Each one is slightly different. I'll post some pics later today or tomorrow for sure, not a problem.




Please post pics of the back and the neck joint.


----------



## 27InchScale

Does anyone kno why/how many komrad 20 are being made and if they will be "rare"?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> Please post pics of the back and the neck joint.





Geetarguy said:


> Does anyone kno why/how many komrad 20 are being made and if they will be "rare"?



Its the same neck joint all Ibanez RGs have. And I can confirm it is 25.5" scale. No one knows how many will be made, just that its "limited".


----------



## cardinal

I don't really know why, but man I love that Apex200. Not a big Korn or Munky fan (not a hater, either, just... neutral I guess?). But something about that guitar looks great to me. Love the block neck joint, too. I like that it's more utilitarian than my "fancy pants" J Custom, but I'd hate to pay the asking price for it, though, since I'm not even sure I could sell my must fancier J Custom for that much.


----------



## Bigredjm15

My strategy has always been to pick up signature models second hand off the bay or here, the asking price is pretty high (at least for me) for the apex200, but it definetly is a slick looking guitar. I'm sure with some patience you'll be able to pick one up off of the bay or wherever else for about half the price.


----------



## 27InchScale

I jus picked my new Komrad up yeaterday but have litterally only played it for 5 mins. It is wayyyyyyy nicer than i expected for an indo ibby considering all of mine are MIJ or prestige/sig models. One thing that surprised me was it is white splatter paint, i thought it was silver from pics. The neck is fantastic! Love the all maple neck. Very light for a basswood guitar. I will do a NGD and post pics as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## Bigredjm15

I had my Komrad20 on preorder from MF... I'm wondering if I should cancel and order what axepalace has available........ Decisions decisions


----------



## zimbloth

Okay here is my objective review on the KOMRAD20, along with some pics:

*The Good*

Sounds really good, after changing the ridiculous 11-74 string gauges that came stock with it. Has a naturally vibrant sound. Neck is very comfortable, seems thinner than the other Indo 7s, much like the Apex20. Finish looks great in person. DiMarzio PAF7s more than adequate for a stock pickup. After a few mods (see below), an excellent overall guitar.

*The Bad*

The worst. bridge. ever. The height adjustment screws in the saddles are so sharp, that its impossible for it to be comfortable to play out of the box. It took my tech about 3-4 hours of filing down the saddles so they would be smooth and flush with the bridge. I pity anyone who buys this guitar from a place with no tech. Don't believe me? There's even a Korn "making of" video where Head himself shows how he cut his hand on this bridge on this guitar, with blood gushing everywhere. I'm surprised they didn't use the Gibraltar II on this, as that bridge is flawless. Once the bridge is modded, its very comfortable and all is well.

*Conclusion*

If you take this to a tech and have them fix the saddle issue and perform a good setup, this is a great guitar. It sounds great, its light-weight, the finish is cool, the neck is killer. But beware of this bridge issue. If you intend on ordering this guitar, I highly recommend budgeting tech work into the equation (or order it from a place with an in-house tech who can fix this before it leaves).


----------



## 27InchScale

^agreed, the owner from the store had to raise the saddles alot due to the bridge. Hey nick any ideas about the serial number, any indication of the number it was made?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> ^agreed, the owner from the store had to raise the saddles alot due to the bridge. Hey nick any ideas about the serial number, any indication of the number it was made?



Yeah but then the action will be higher than you want. Highly recommend having the guy where you bought it from file/sand/cut the screws down, so you can get that ultra low action we all expect from a Prestige Ibanez and smooth feel, without having to shim.


----------



## 27InchScale

I will do that myself, he jus did that before i picked it up. Any idea about the serial?


----------



## Bigredjm15

What is the deal with those massive gauges btw? The tone on the new album is pretty killer but I would think that big of a string would sound dull.


----------



## zimbloth

Bigredjm15 said:


> What is the deal with those massive gauges btw? The tone on the new album is pretty killer but I would think that big of a string would sound dull.



It does sound dull, thankfully when we put on the proper 10-60 it sounded/felt 10000x better. Its a great guitar once you do the before mentioned mods.


----------



## Bigredjm15

Awesome, definitely looking forward to receiving this guitar!


----------



## jwade

Hey Zim, an idea for you. It might be easier (or at least significantly faster) for you guys to just load up on shorter screws to do a swap: Bridge Saddle Height Screws | Allparts.com


----------



## Konfyouzd

That Komrad is 100% going to be mine...


----------



## zimbloth

jwade said:


> Hey Zim, an idea for you. It might be easier (or at least significantly faster) for you guys to just load up on shorter screws to do a swap: Bridge Saddle Height Screws | Allparts.com



Definitely something worth considering. Our tech did cut them down but then there was also the matter of smoothing them out so they don't poke at you.


----------



## Ben.Last

Isn't this supposed to be the bridge he switched to after he cut his hand?


----------



## Bigredjm15

Head made it sound like it on that video but looks the same to me... Kinda weird really


----------



## ZXIIIT

Ben.Last said:


> Isn't this supposed to be the bridge he switched to after he cut his hand?



Head meant on his own guitar, he either got new saddles or shorter height adjustment screws.


----------



## jwade

I wonder if a hipshot 7 fixed bridge would work. If the bridge on this 7 is the same basic one they used on the 7620/7621s, it should be pretty much a straight swap.


----------



## zimbloth

Ben.Last said:


> Isn't this supposed to be the bridge he switched to after he cut his hand?



The bridge itself is fine, its just the saddles need to be filed. Not the end of the world, just something to be considered


----------



## Pikka Bird

jwade said:


> I wonder if a hipshot 7 fixed bridge would work. If the bridge on this 7 is the same basic one they used on the 7620/7621s, it should be pretty much a straight swap.



You can see the string-through holes on this bridge are two staggered rows and not in a single slanted line like on the Hipshot, but that's nothing a little crafty drilling won't remedy.


----------



## Ben.Last

Zombie13 said:


> Head meant on his own guitar, he either got new saddles or shorter height adjustment screws.



I could have sworn the old bridge had pieces around the sides of the saddles too, whereas the one on the sig just has that back piece.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Bigredjm15 said:


> What is the deal with those massive gauges btw? The tone on the new album is pretty killer but I would think that big of a string would sound dull.



If I recall correctly, Head tends to enjoy stupid heavy gauged strings. I forget if it was during the rig rundown or not, but somewhere on youtube they said something about him preferring heavy gauges.


----------



## Ben.Last

They've traditionally used 10-60 sets, but they were always complaining about how loose the strings were, so I'd assume he finally decided to do something about it at some point. (And he is coming back from using baritone 6s on his solo stuff)


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Komrad comes with 11-74 strings. A lot better than 10-60 for A standard, for sure.


----------



## zimbloth

DrunkyMunky said:


> Komrad comes with 11-74 strings. A lot better than 10-60 for A standard, for sure.



Could not disagree more. 11-74 is way overkill and sounds muddy/boomy. When we restrung the KOMRAD20 for 10-60, it sounded 1000x better. Why would anyone want their 6th string to be a 62? Thats so excessively tight. Most people use a 42 or 46 for that. A 74 would be a suitable string gauge for an 8-string tuned to Drop E, its way over the top for "A".

Massively thick strings = less attack, more rounded/mellow sound, woofier bottom end, less vibration/sustain, just less tone all around. This is why our 8-strings sound so good, because we keep it around a 0.068.-072 which keeps it sounding like a guitar still and not a distorted bass. Korn used 10-60 for most of their career, I think Head just felt like goofing around on this one.

Been using 10-60 on my 7-strings tuned ADGCFAD for almost 15 years. Never had a problem. If it feels too loose for you, you may be picking a lot harder than you need to. Its one thing to jump up to a .062 or .064 in that case, but a .074 sounds terrible (relatively).


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan

zimbloth said:


> Could not disagree more. 11-74 is way overkill and sounds muddy/boomy. When we restrung the KOMRAD20 for 10-60, it sounded 1000x better. Why would anyone want their 6th string to be a 62? Thats so excessively tight. Most people use a 42 or 46 for that. A 74 would be a suitable string gauge for an 8-string tuned to Drop E, its way over the top for "A".
> 
> Massively thick strings = less attack, more rounded/mellow sound, woofier bottom end, less vibration/sustain, just less tone all around. This is why our 8-strings sound so good, because we keep it around a 0.068.-072 which keeps it sounding like a guitar still and not a distorted bass. Korn used 10-60 for most of their career, I think Head just felt like goofing around on this one.
> 
> Been using 10-60 on my 7-strings tuned ADGCFAD for almost 15 years. Never had a problem. If it feels too loose for you, you may be picking a lot harder than you need to. Its one thing to jump up to a .062 or .064 in that case, but a .074 sounds terrible (relatively).



Couldn't agree more on this.


----------



## MF_Kitten

zimbloth said:


> Could not disagree more. 11-74 is way overkill and sounds muddy/boomy. When we restrung the KOMRAD20 for 10-60, it sounded 1000x better. Why would anyone want their 6th string to be a 62? Thats so excessively tight. Most people use a 42 or 46 for that. A 74 would be a suitable string gauge for an 8-string tuned to Drop E, its way over the top for "A".
> 
> Massively thick strings = less attack, more rounded/mellow sound, woofier bottom end, less vibration/sustain, just less tone all around. This is why our 8-strings sound so good, because we keep it around a 0.068.-072 which keeps it sounding like a guitar still and not a distorted bass. Korn used 10-60 for most of their career, I think Head just felt like goofing around on this one.
> 
> Been using 10-60 on my 7-strings tuned ADGCFAD for almost 15 years. Never had a problem. If it feels too loose for you, you may be picking a lot harder than you need to. Its one thing to jump up to a .062 or .064 in that case, but a .074 sounds terrible (relatively).



Sounds like exactly what he goes for sonically though. Fat as hell. He got used to baritone scales in his solo stuff, so I'm guessing he's trying to get that feel on his standard scales.


----------



## DrunkyMunky

zimbloth said:


> Could not disagree more. 11-74 is way overkill and sounds muddy/boomy. When we restrung the KOMRAD20 for 10-60, it sounded 1000x better. Why would anyone want their 6th string to be a 62? Thats so excessively tight. Most people use a 42 or 46 for that. A 74 would be a suitable string gauge for an 8-string tuned to Drop E, its way over the top for "A".
> 
> Massively thick strings = less attack, more rounded/mellow sound, woofier bottom end, less vibration/sustain, just less tone all around. This is why our 8-strings sound so good, because we keep it around a 0.068.-072 which keeps it sounding like a guitar still and not a distorted bass. Korn used 10-60 for most of their career, I think Head just felt like goofing around on this one.
> 
> Been using 10-60 on my 7-strings tuned ADGCFAD for almost 15 years. Never had a problem. If it feels too loose for you, you may be picking a lot harder than you need to. Its one thing to jump up to a .062 or .064 in that case, but a .074 sounds terrible (relatively).



We are talking about Korn. They don't pick lightly. Head put 11-74s on Komrad to make-up for the shorter scale. If tone was all about string gauge I would totally agree, but it's not. 

Munky likes his 10-60s alright. Head needs heavier strings. They both sound great to me.

I am currently using LaBella 11-70s and they are muddier than 10-60s, I'll give you that. But then there are a few options to take the mud out.


----------



## zimbloth

DrunkyMunky said:


> We are talking about Korn. They don't pick lightly. Head put 11-74s on Komrad to make-up for the shorter scale. If tone was all about string gauge I would totally agree, but it's not.
> 
> Munky likes his 10-60s alright. Head needs heavier strings. They both sound great to me.
> 
> I am currently using LaBella 11-70s and they are muddier than 10-60s, I'll give you that. But then there are a few options to take the mud out.



The solution is just to not pick excessively hard. Munky picks fairly hard and does fine with his 10-60s. Again, people can use whatever they want, but I'm saying this because the 11-74s on the KOMRAD sounded terrible from first hand, real experience. As soon as we swapped them out, the tone became amazing.


----------



## DrunkyMunky

zimbloth said:


> The solution is just to not pick excessively hard. Munky picks fairly hard and does fine with his 10-60s. Again, people can use whatever they want, but I'm saying this because the 11-74s on the KOMRAD sounded terrible from first hand, real experience. As soon as we swapped them out, the tone became amazing.



Could it also be that the stock strings suck? I only used Dean Markley 10-60s and they are very nice strings. Next time I change strings I will give them another go and take your advice on my picking technique.


----------



## zimbloth

DrunkyMunky said:


> Could it also be that the stock strings suck? I only used Dean Markley 10-60s and they are very nice strings. Next time I change strings I will give them another go and take your advice on my picking technique.



Perhaps, if it wasn't for the fact the tone dramatically improves swapped out giant gauges like 11-74 for normal ones. Its just the science of strings and tension man. If your freakin E string is a .062, thats just madness. It won't sound or feel very good, relative to what it could be with a more sensible gauge. Also such a thing string will necessitate higher action to reduce buzz, and you can run into bridge saddle issues, etc. Nothing good comes from it IMO. Plenty of dudes will use a .054 or .056 nevertheless a .074.

And yeah 10-60 is fine like I said. My comment is about 11-62+74 on a 7-string.


----------



## Chris O

Any need for nut work after such a significant string change?


----------



## DrunkyMunky

Chris O said:


> Any need for nut work after such a significant string change?



I had to lightly file it so that the 7th string (I use a .70) would rest correctly in the nut (on an RG7321). Going back to a lighter string will most likely require you to fill the slot and file again to adjust for the gap.


----------



## zimbloth

Chris O said:


> Any need for nut work after such a significant string change?



That assumes the nut was filed right in the first place, which it often isn't. But yes in general if you're going from a .074 to a .060, the tech would need to adjust the nut accordingly. It takes just a few moments, and is standard practice.


----------



## Chris O

zimbloth said:


> That assumes the nut was filed right in the first place, which it often isn't. But yes in general if you're going from a .074 to a .060, the tech would need to adjust the nut accordingly. It takes just a few moments, and is standard practice.



I guess I wasn't clear -- did YOU have to do anything with the nut on the one you played after replacing the strings with a significantly lighter gauge?


----------



## zimbloth

Chris O said:


> I guess I wasn't clear -- did YOU have to do anything with the nut on the one you played after replacing the strings with a significantly lighter gauge?



I don't believe so but I would have to ask my tech. Either way, when that kind of nut work is needed, its as simple as it gets. Just involves a little superglue IIRC.


----------



## 27InchScale

So since i have a komrad 20, we know they are in the wild. Does anyone have word on release of the new apex 20 yet? Anyone preorder one?


----------



## zimbloth

Geetarguy said:


> So since i have a komrad 20, we know they are in the wild. Does anyone have word on release of the new apex 20 yet? Anyone preorder one?



As I posted a few weeks ago, the Apex20 is out. We've already sold several and they're readily available.


----------



## Ironside

zimbloth said:


> As I posted a few weeks ago, the Apex20 is out. We've already sold several and they're readily available.



Was it as disappointing as the Apex 2? 


In all seriousness.. The Apex 2 wasn't _*terrible*_, but it was definitely of lesser quality than I would have expected from Ibanez when I got mine.

Hopefully the Apex 20 is better? (I don't see how it would be though)


----------



## zimbloth

Ironside said:


> Was it as disappointing as the Apex 2?
> 
> 
> In all seriousness.. The Apex 2 wasn't _*terrible*_, but it was definitely of lesser quality than I would have expected from Ibanez when I got mine.
> 
> Hopefully the Apex 20 is better? (I don't see how it would be though)



The Apex 20 is not like the Apex 2 at all, hate to burst your bubble. Different specs all around, nicer quality for sure. Like all Ibanez guitars in this price range, they need a very thorough setup as well, but after that the Apex20/Komrad20 are great axes.


----------



## Ironside

zimbloth said:


> The Apex 20 is not like the Apex 2 at all, hate to burst your bubble. Different specs all around, nicer quality for sure. Like all Ibanez guitars in this price range, they need a very thorough setup as well, but after that the Apex20/Komrad20 are great axes.



Hey, burst away! I'm hoping the Apex20/Komrad20 are great!

I was considering the Apex20 as a replacement for my Apex2 until I found out the RG752LWX existed!

I'll never make the mistake of buying a non-Japanese Ibanez again though. I'm sure they're ok for some but when you've been spoiled with Prestige models, there's no going back.


----------



## zimbloth

Ironside said:


> Hey, burst away! I'm hoping the Apex20/Komrad20 are great!
> 
> I was considering the Apex20 as a replacement for my Apex2 until I found out the RG752LWX existed!
> 
> I'll never make the mistake of buying a non-Japanese Ibanez again though. I'm sure they're ok for some but when you've been spoiled with Prestige models, there's no going back.



Yes the Prestige models are definitely a noticeable step up in quality, but the Apex20 when properly setup/modded is really nice too. But yeah the RG752FXLW is a great axe and not much more money frankly (I think $1299 vs $899).


----------



## 27InchScale

So when do we find out just how limited the komrad 20 actually is?


----------



## Toxin

Geetarguy said:


> So when do we find out just how limited the komrad 20 actually is?



i doubt Komrad is limited at all...just another marketing trick to increase sales


----------



## Light121

zimbloth said:


> Yes the Prestige models are definitely a noticeable step up in quality, but the Apex20 when properly setup/modded is really nice too.



My Apex20 should be here today AND I'm off so hopefully I'll be able to do a nice NGD for everyone!


----------



## ToS

Light121 said:


> My Apex20 should be here today AND I'm off so hopefully I'll be able to do a nice NGD for everyone!



Still waiting for this NGD


----------



## cardinal

Anyone have an Apex200 yet? I really liked the promo pics, but some of the dealer pics out now look pretty blah. But I'm hoping they have the mojo of the old square-heel UVs without 20 years of wear and tear.


----------



## WarpedX1

I recently contacted Headline Music (Ibanez Distributor in the UK) to see if I could get a price and date these were expected in but it looks like these aren't coming to the UK, at least for 2014 anyway.

Fingers crossed these are available to us next year.


----------



## zimbloth

cardinal said:


> Anyone have an Apex200 yet? I really liked the promo pics, but some of the dealer pics out now look pretty blah. But I'm hoping they have the mojo of the old square-heel UVs without 20 years of wear and tear.



Yeah we've had the APEX200 for several weeks now. I bought one for myself, was playing it all night tonight. Love it to death. Sounds amazing, feel amazing. Looks great in person. The old school neck joint isnt my favorite thing in the world, but its still comfy.


----------



## pushpull7

zimbloth said:


> Yeah we've had the APEX200 for several weeks now. I bought one for myself, was playing it all night tonight. Love it to death. Sounds amazing, feel amazing. Looks great in person. The old school neck joint isnt my favorite thing in the world, but its still comfy.




Jelly. What a great looking guitar. I'm assuming the "20" is indo?


----------



## zimbloth

chrisharbin said:


> Jelly. What a great looking guitar. I'm assuming the "20" is indo?



Yeah the APEX200 is MIJ and the APEX20 MII.


----------



## cardinal

zimbloth said:


> Yeah we've had the APEX200 for several weeks now. I bought one for myself, was playing it all night tonight. Love it to death. Sounds amazing, feel amazing. Looks great in person. The old school neck joint isnt my favorite thing in the world, but its still comfy.



Awesome. I actually kinda prefer that joint. Really curious: have you had the neck off? I'm wondering if it's like the old joint where the last few frets are an extension beyond the end of the neck heel or if it's like the 20th anniversary RG550 where they extended the neck under all of the frets.


----------



## zimbloth

cardinal said:


> Awesome. I actually kinda prefer that joint. Really curious: have you had the neck off? I'm wondering if it's like the old joint where the last few frets are an extension beyond the end of the neck heel or if it's like the 20th anniversary RG550 where they extended the neck under all of the frets.



Nah I wouldn't take apart a brand new guitar like that just to check, but I am sure I could find out from Ibanez.


----------



## Apollo240

My Apex 20 should be here thursday. Super excited. Im usually not a fan of fixed bridges but for the price I paid I cant bitch. I got a basswood body, 3pc neck, blaze pickup guitar for a portion of the list price. It should look good next to my K7


Anyone get their 20 yet? How do you like it?


----------



## Daddiikong

Apollo240 said:


> My Apex 20 should be here thursday. Super excited. Im usually not a fan of fixed bridges but for the price I paid I cant bitch. I got a basswood body, 3pc neck, blaze pickup guitar for a portion of the list price. It should look good next to my K7
> 
> 
> Anyone get their 20 yet? How do you like it?



I've been wanting one of those for a long time, but can't find any on the used market. How do/did you like it?


----------

